# Watch out for these Upcoming PC Games For 2008



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

*

This Thread will be updated regularly as the release date for more games is known/comes near.



This thread is being continued from this one afresh
Older Thread For Up Coming PC Games

1 )Flatout : Ultimate Carnage/Head On

Expected Release Date : March 11,2008

Description : FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage is an over-the-top racing game where players experience the drive of their lives as they race around fully destructible environments. Enhanced over the original version of FlatOut 2, the game features 12 types of racing cars, five all-new single player and two all-new multiplayer game modes, plus high definition resolution to make the racing experience more real.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47768d4c3a5b9830517564.jpg

2 )Devil May Cry 4

Expected Release Date : February 5,2008

Description :  In Devil May Cry 4, players control the formidable Nero who comes to grips with his newly found power as his beliefs and allegiance are tested. Continuing the legacy of fast paced action synonymous with the series, Devil May Cry 4 pushes the envelope of excellence even further with the inclusion of a new combat system that incorporates Nero’s "Devil Bringer." This new feature has players delivering overwhelming damage to enemies with non-stop combos, while gaining new power for Nero’s right arm.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official USA Portal

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47768f82ecd4b302933812.jpg

3 )Assassin's Creed : February 12,2008

Description : The setting is 1191 AD. The Third Crusade is tearing the Holy Land apart. You, Altair, intend to stop the hostilities by suppressing both sides of the conflict. You are an Assassin, a warrior shrouded in secrecy and feared for your ruthlessness. Your actions can throw your immediate environment into chaos, and your existence will shape events during this pivotal moment in history.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Sites : 1 , 2

Official Forum

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477692afa3b9a165153185.jpg

4 )Frontlines : Fuels Of War

Expected Release Date : February 12,2008

Description : The first project for Kaos Studios (a division of THQ founded by veterans of Trauma Studios, creators of Desert Combat and Battlefield 2 R&D projects), Frontlines: Fuel of War uses the advanced Unreal 3 engine for futuristic, intense fights in an open-world battlefield. In this all-too-bleak future of constant wars over natural resources, two sides compete for global supremacy: the Western Coalition (the United States and the European Union) and the Red Star Alliance (Russian/People's Republic of China). The game's nonlinear single-player campaign has players advancing their side's frontline into enemy territory.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477694b8dcf96818318190.jpg

5 )Conflict Denied Ops

Expected Release Date : February 12,2008

Description : Conflict: Denied Ops draws its inspiration from this group of highly skilled individuals. An innovative new two player co-op FPS, Conflict: Denied Ops is set in today’s delicately balanced political climate, focusing on two covert field operatives, experts in weapons and military tactics. Conflict: Denied Ops allows players the freedom to switch seamlessly, at any point, between these two operatives to lay down cover fire, explore different paths through levels, create a distraction or pin down the enemy under crossfire.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769735d192a324010173.jpg

6 )The Club

Expected Release Date : February 19,2008

Description : Players choose between eight unique fighters, each with their own combat style and agendas, as they travel the globe in a series of visceral urban battlefields. In addition to a variety of single-player scenarios, The Club boasts an array of multiplayer options to satisfy even the most discerning action aficionado.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477699eb33edc343885697.jpg

7 )Turning Point : Fall of Liberty

Expected Release Date : February 26,2008

Description : Turning Point: Fall of Liberty delivers an explosive FPS experience in a world where famous locations and landmarks appear startlingly different under Nazi occupation, and will pose a new, very personal battle for players on their home turf. As Dan Carson - a reluctant New York City construction worker turned freedom fighter - gamers must survive the initial invasion before regrouping with other U.S. resistance members to take the fight back to the Nazis. Always outmanned and outgunned, players have to use a handful of guerilla tactics as they attempt to stop the world's now notorious war machine.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769c010c1d4481473113.jpg

8 )Stalker : Clear Sky

Expected Release Date : Q1,2008

Description : The story of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky brings the players one year prior to the events of the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game in 2011.A group of stalkers has for the first time reached the very heart of the Zone – Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant, and brings about a cataclysm on the brink of a catastrophe. New areas, which remained unknown since the time of the Zone emergence, appear on the Zone map. The Zone continues to shake with blowouts. The Zone is unstable. The anomalous activity is at its maximum.Experienced stalkers and newbies! Get ready for the new challenges in the exclusion zone!

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769e84a18ab145255226.jpg

9 )FarCry 2

Expected Release Date : March 25, 2008

Description : The sequel to the much-acclaimed island shooter aims to make a big splash in 2008.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a0667692b075517656.jpg

10 )Left 4 Dead

Expected Release Date : Febuary 12,2008

Description : Setting out to do for co-op gaming what Counter-Strike did for team combat, Left 4 Dead is an ambitious, independently-produced survival horror game from Turtle Rock Studios, the co-developers of Counter-Strike Source. Running on the Source engine, Left 4 Dead leaves four armed survivors of a world overrun with zombies, and they must fight their way out to escape the outbreak.Designed for co-op play, the four players must work together to finish each stage of the game, lending each other artillery support, sharing ammo and rescuing each other when zombies are on top of them. In addition to the standard four players as humans, another four players can be amongst the masses of assaulting zombies, seeking to take down the other players. Zombie players might even find themselves become one of the four mutant "boss" zombies, who have unique powers that can be used to devastate, injure, tie up, mark and track, confuse, or even humiliate the gun-toting human survivors.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a37ece508581628794.jpg

11 )Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction

Expected Release Date : Q2 2008

Description : The adventures of Sam Fisher continue in the fifth entry of the stealth-based series. In this game, all of the rules have changed, as the storyline takes a dramatic turn that will reinvent the Splinter Cell franchise forever. Fisher can no longer rely on his trusted bag of tools and iconic goggles. He's gone beyond being a double agent. Now he's a fully fledged fugitive without the intel of 3rd Echelon or the support of his friends. This time around, Fisher is going to need more than just a dark corner to survive...Experience original game play based on improvisation where your environment becomes your weapon. You need to react to changing situations and use the environment and the crowds around you to create diversions and deter your enemies.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a564d6d04937992100.jpg

12 )Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway

Expected Release Date : February/April,2008

Description : Gearbox's third entry in the venerable Brothers In Arms series heads up to the front as with the first of the series for next-generation systems. Delivering on the franchise’s compelling story, unrivaled authenticity and intense squad-based action, Brothers In Arms Hell’s Highway drops you into Operation Market-Garden, the largest airborne operation of World War II. Lead Matt Baker, Joe Hartsock and the rest of the 101st Airborne Division as they fight to open "Hell's Highway" in a daring bid for a quick end to the war. The game , makes use of the new Unreal Engine 3 technology for its delivery of the war experience, with new cutting-edge gameplay features and a completely redesigned online component.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a78b4dfba983194317.jpg

13 )Mercenaries 2 : World In Flames

Expected Release Date : Fbruary 8,2008

Description : Mercenaries 2: World in Flames is an explosive open-world action game set in a massive, highly reactive, war-torn world. A power-hungry tyrant messes with Venezuela's oil supply, sparking an invasion that turns the country into a warzone. But for you, international crisis is all upside: You are a mercenary, and you profit from chaos. These are world powers with deep pockets, deep grudges, and enough arms and ammo to start World War III. This is your kind of environment.Mercenaries 2 features the latest and most dangerous in civilian and military tech, everything from shiny new sports cars, to the future-tech satellite-guided bunker-busting mini-nuke. Tanks, APCs, boats, luxury automobiles -- you name it, you can have it delivered to you in real time. And if you run out of cash you can always 'acquire' the gear you need in the field. You are not a soldier. You don't have to play by anyone's rules. You have your own code: you will fulfill the terms of the contract, no matter what.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Official Forum

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a9932ce64419012714.jpg
*


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

News Updates From Gamespot

1. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 First Impressions at Gamespot

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/boxcar140/2/944072.jpg
Click on Image to get to the source



> Tom Clancy's elite agents return to Sin City for the second Rainbow Six: Vegas. We interrogated the development



team and got a first look at the game.

2. Conflict: Denied Ops Updated Hands-On at Gamespot

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/boxcar140/6/935836.jpg
Click on Image to get to the source



> We get some more hands-on time with upcoming military-themed switch shooter Conflict: Denied Ops for the Xbox 360,PlayStation 3, and PC.




3. The Club Hands-On at Gamespot

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/007/reviews/932916_20080108_gum001.jpg
Click on Image to get to the source



> We spend some time with a near-finished version of this arcade-style shooter from the makers of Project Gotham Racing.



4. CES '08: Turning Point: Fall of Liberty Hands-On at Gamespot

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/boxcar140/5/935325.jpg
Click on Image to get to the source



> This alternate history first-person shooter gets a public display before shipping out next month.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Work Harvik


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

thnx Harvik for starting another useful thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes this thread is very useful, thanks harvik


----------



## hahahari (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah way to go m8


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread is very good.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys.
BTW Flatout Head On/Carnage is going to be released day after tomorrow.
Hope it does not get delayed.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

What about Cricket Life 2008 ? It was supposed to release in 2nd Half, 2007??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Video For This Game Surprised Me
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/943291_96040.jpg



> Penumbra: Black Plague completes the story laid out in Penumbra: Overture, carrying on the series' brand of psychological horror.



Link to Videos

I am waiting for this one too.

And Lost wasn't disappointing either considering Ubisoft's making it.

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/933473_76348.jpg
Click on image to visit the news on Lost


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2008)

Any news on Turok's release date? I saw the trailer at friend's place & was blown away.Turns out to be a promising Dino shooter. 

Also is Assasin's Creed release date fully confirmed? I hope it is just in case Ubisoft does not decide to screw around with it at the last moment.

Good work again Harvy.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gamespot says that Turok will be released on March 18,2008 but you can check at wikipedia which provides info from online retailers and shops.


----------



## moshel (Jan 15, 2008)

hi all Mafia fans....2k games have announced Mafia II....the relase date is still not confirmed...

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/mafia2/...m_clk=gssimilargames&tag=similargames;title;2


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

_*
Microsoft Train Simulator 2
*_Imagine exploring the entire world
on a network of rails....
*With over 25 years of experience* developing best-in-class simulations (including the best-selling _Flight Simulator_ series), Microsoft’s ACES Studio is proud to announce the most realistic railroading experience ever available on a personal computer: _Train Simulator 2_.
_Train Simulator 2_ will model almost all of the world’s railways using sophisticated processing techniques and real-world track data.
 Powerful tools will let users build upon this framework by customizing, extending, creating, and sharing their own content with other virtual railroading enthusiasts.

Screenshot 2
More info : *www.tsinsider.com/en-US/product/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2008)

Talk about early console releases.It's due for release on 29th of this month & around spring time on PC.WTF!

This is really getting on my nerves now.I mean why not make it a simultaneous release date.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

Still no news about Flatout Head On / Ultimate Carnage.


----------



## moshel (Jan 16, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> _*
> Microsoft Train Simulator 2
> *_Imagine exploring the entire world
> on a network of rails....
> ...



I just hope it will be better than EA rail simulator...btw any1 else tried the EA rail simulator??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

Flatout 2 has been delayed to March 11,2008.
Man its been delayed almost half a year since original release date.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

The rumored PC requirements of Assassin's Creed have come up


> Minimum System Requirements:
> * Windows XP or Vista
> * 2 GB RAM
> * Dual core processor (Intel Pentium D or better)
> ...


Source


----------



## entrana (Jan 18, 2008)

u gotta be kiddin me that aint the right requirements trust me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 18, 2008)

thses cant be the requirements of this game!!
its more than even crysis
OMG!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 18, 2008)

moshel said:


> I just hope it will be better than EA rail simulator...btw any1 else tried the EA rail simulator??


Yes it will be much better, see the screenshots, google for trains simulator 2...Eagerly waiting for it as it will be interesting to see the whole world of Rails 


btw I have also played Rail Simulator . Its not bad (but boring) only thing is that it is somewhat better than MS Train Simulator 1...


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 18, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> The rumored PC requirements of Assassin's Creed have come up
> Minimum System Requirements:
> * Windows XP or Vista
> * 2 GB RAM
> ...



I don think thats the kinda sys req they wud like to officially announce..... but then seeing the game on XBOX 360.... i feel it wud be close to these speculations


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

The ram requirements seem a tad bit high.If this is true then it would be a very bad port of the original from X360 platform.


----------



## entrana (Jan 19, 2008)

this much requirements is not even possible for assassins creed. seeing it running on a x360 system. it shud have maxiumum requirement as 2gb ram, 3.0ghz dual core,16gb is like stranglehold but i doubt it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats insane.I mean the recommended rig suggest a 2900 series or an 8800 series which is the top of line GPU's from both sides.That can't be the case as the game doesn't seem that high standards.Will need to wait till the official specs are released or if a playable demo is release which I doubt happening these days with games directly getting launched without any demo's.


----------



## Who (Jan 19, 2008)

That game is so boring you have keep doing the same thing , such a repetative game suck so much also the story sucks , trust me guys the only people who liked the game were the onces who play the game for graphics.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2008)

^My question to you is how does it fare in contrast to Prince of Persia series?

The only reason I am even touching it is because it's been quite sometime since I have played a period adventure flick. 

If only Unchartered was on PC. *SIGH*


----------



## entrana (Jan 19, 2008)

my friend has it it pretty much sucks, and the graphics is plush type.. ie oblivion type .. all silky cartoony type. anyways its nothing compared to unreal 3


----------



## Who (Jan 19, 2008)

It can't hold candle against the Prince of Persia series please don't compare them , this idiotic story & doing the same thing is so painful , POP had diffrent Puzzles per level , this game has nothing .


 As for a advanture game play Grim Fandango  it rocks the story it awesome, its just point & click system is the problem but it rocks..


Edit : A very good news to people who have PS 3 , Final Fantasy 13 is coming this year, its graphics & sound effect are mind blowing , i also like the Final Fantasy series 

 Link : HQ E3 demo of FF 13  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV3SAD45PmE


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes i can't wait for FF 13.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2008)

i got Kane and Lynch yesterday...yet to play it though...hope its gud


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

Turok releases Feb 5 for the PC.Can't wait.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 19, 2008)

those system requirements of Assassin creed seem real to me.!
Scimitar engine is way too heavy but still not as good as Crytek

but 16gb hdd space?? is this a game or a software?


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> those system requirements of Assassin creed seem real to me.!
> Scimitar engine is way too heavy but still not as good as Crytek
> 
> but 16gb hdd space?? is this a game or a software?


yeah u heard it right, its friggin 16GB


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for Devil May Cry 4. Is there anyone else waiting?????


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 19, 2008)

^ yea me here.i just hope pc version is good


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 19, 2008)

Any release of turok sys requirements???


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 19, 2008)

No there currently has been no official word.But i am expecting it to be a port.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Turok releases Feb 5 for the PC.Can't wait.


Are you sure Harvy it's coming out on 5th of Feb? I mean I did find it on Gamespot's upcoming releases for Feb 5th but Wikipedia has a different story to tell.Feb 5th I believe is the release date for console's & PC still has some more time to go.So far no official update for PC as well.If you check Turok's official website it still states PC version is due in spring.


----------



## entrana (Jan 20, 2008)

ask ign..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2008)

^Dude IGN's last update was of November for this game when the initial press release was made for a PC version of this game which still says due in Spring this year.One other site tentatively claimed it to be 28th of March.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

So i guess it'll be released late for the pc.
Time to clean my 360 as it seems as i'll have to play games on it which will be released late for the PC.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

whats the news on Spore?


----------



## entrana (Jan 20, 2008)

spore long away have to wait


----------



## Ecko (Jan 20, 2008)

NO GTA
How could it be so  !!!!


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 20, 2008)

WTH...why do they have to release the pc versions around 6 months after the console versions hit the market???


----------



## entrana (Jan 20, 2008)

to promote consoles of course+


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ spore will be out in 2008, no?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think PC gaming will die sooner or later.Things are not good for PC gamers.
I hope they stick mouse and keyboard support in console games.


----------



## entrana (Jan 20, 2008)

hopefully..


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey i hope pc gaming survives a couple more years......... atleast til i start earning


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad news for nvidia.ATI is almost dying.But i think ATI will pull off something good with the 3870 X2.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

@romeo : same here, i just hope PC gaming stick around 3-4yrs more


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 21, 2008)

4 yrs thats all i need pc gaming to last........ i think after that i can afford to buy consoles n nething


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

IGN PC Previews 2008


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for that Link Third_eye.


----------



## entrana (Jan 21, 2008)

i give u my word spore will suck


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2008)

FarCry 2 (5 New Screens)

FarCry 2 New Trailer (Explore the Environments)


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

Which engine is Farcry 2 gonna use.Its own native engine or cryEngine 2


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2008)

Dunia Engine


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope it doesn't get delayed.


----------



## entrana (Jan 23, 2008)

the dunia engine looks more promising that cryengine 2. cryengine 2 was a really really crappy engine. it just has good graphics which take hell lot of requirements


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2008)

entrana said:


> . cryengine 2 was a really really crappy engine.



lawl


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cryengine 2 isn't crappy.U'll know it if Doom 3 is remade from that engine.It'll run super fast even on an 8600GT.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Cryengine 2 isn't crappy.U'll know it if Doom 3 is remade from that engine.It'll run super fast even on an 8600GT.


current hardware is crappy  

And whole cult got warm pockets


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 24, 2008)

*Far Cry 2 Progress Report*


----------



## entrana (Jan 24, 2008)

just saying...


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 26, 2008)

Assassins Creed will be released on 25 March now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 26, 2008)

^Confirmed? Had to see this one coming. Hope Conflict Denied Ops & The Club releases on time.Also Flat Out Head On's release date is now shifted to March 11th as per Gamespot.What a much around with these release dates.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah confirmed 
GS Link


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess a part of my work got wasted.It seems i won't be playing new games up until Q3 2008  cause it got delayed.


----------



## entrana (Jan 26, 2008)

bad start for gamers .. now new games coming. but now is the time to download movies cartoons and anime!!


----------



## Stalker (Jan 27, 2008)

Conflict : Denied Ops Demo (976.9 MB)
This demo includes a short tutorial, single-player and co-op modes, and more. 

Download: GameSpot


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2008)

^Thanks man.But will have to pass on these 1gig+ demos.They take up way too much bandwidth & very less gameplay.If anyone downloads the demo please post the screenies & a small review if possible.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2008)

Just completed Gears of War
Awesome game and ending was cool.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2008)

RAAM's a real b*tch isn't he?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya
Took me an hour to kill.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't worry took me 4 days to kill him.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 27, 2008)

If my system manages COD4 in medium settings, Will it manage to play GOW too? 
P4, 2.66GHz, 1GB(667MHz) RAM, 8500GT.
And sorry about going off topic. Just wondering if this game scales well.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

^yes of course


----------



## baccilus (Jan 27, 2008)

Great ! Thanks.


----------



## entrana (Jan 27, 2008)

just remember to set the resolution to 800x600


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone here competed GOW on Insane difficulty.I completed the game all alone on Hardcore.


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

my friend has completed it on insane and trust me it wasnt easy. at all!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2008)

Any new on Conflict Denied Ops release date? I have a bad taste of Blacksite Area 51 so would really like a good co-op game for this year.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried to download the demo but since there's problem with ISPs in India i couldn't.


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 6, 2008)

hey guys..can u help me in getin these games..i stay in hyderabad..so if any1s from there can guide me getin these games from some1..also can i download them?am usin 8800GT...thanks in advace


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

These games haven't been even released.They just keep pushing the release date.
Look for the games in this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67068


----------



## hahahari (Feb 6, 2008)

Conflict.Denied.Ops is leaked by the warez world.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not impressed with it so not getting it,sucks big time.


----------



## hahahari (Feb 6, 2008)

Harvik bhai pls explain.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 6, 2008)

The video review i saw...man it licked some real dirty human socks....getting 2/10.


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks


----------



## hahahari (Feb 6, 2008)

sonu1983thats a direct warez enquiry. Might as well delet it befor MODs do.

ps-I think my post was a news post not a warez post[I hope ]


----------



## entrana (Feb 8, 2008)

damn turok delayed to march 18 now


----------



## Stalker (Feb 9, 2008)

*Penumbra: Black Plague Demo*
Penumbra: Black Plague completes the story laid out in Penumbra: Overture, carrying on the series' brand of psychological horror.

This demo lets you try out early portions of the next chapter of the horror adventure series Penumbra. 

Size: 136.6MB  

Download : Gamespot


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 11, 2008)

*The Club demo for PC is released*

1.94 GB


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2008)

Downloading right now.Will check & report back with first impressions.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spore Release Date Finally Announced*


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 13, 2008)

*Mass Effect Jumps to PC 
*


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 14, 2008)

any idea when alan awake release date?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 16, 2008)

Will be getting The Club for PC in a few days.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 16, 2008)

@ancientrites: The release date of Alan Wake is yet to be announced.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Will be getting The Club for PC in a few days.


me too


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Call Of Duty 5 announced*

Activision announces plan for new fiscal year which involves Call Of Duty 5 and a new 007 Game.



> In a financial conference call Activision revealed several details about their plans for their 2009 fiscal year which runs from April 2008 to March 2009.
> 
> Within that time span, a new Call Of Duty title will be released for PC, Xbox 360, PS3, DS, PS2 and Wii. A new Spiderman game will also be released as well a sequel to Marvel: Ultimate Alliance.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## entrana (Feb 22, 2008)

did anyone get the club yet?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Ya Harvik got it and it ain't much good.


----------



## entrana (Feb 22, 2008)

i knew it it would suck. i can tell..


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 25, 2008)

Did anyone play Audiosurf?


----------



## hahahari (Feb 27, 2008)

guys what abt Lot and fuesl of war?? [seems to have relised , you know how] 

wat abt them, any good?


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i know frontlines fuels of war is availble in xbox format in ........you know what i mean,i am waiting for pc release


----------



## entrana (Feb 27, 2008)

pc is out but the game sucks


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 29, 2008)

Assassin Creed (PC) is out. (You know where )


----------



## Stalker (Feb 29, 2008)

^^YEs! it is  When was it supposed to be officially released?


----------



## entrana (Feb 29, 2008)

Its Illegally Released


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 9, 2008)

and i am loving the game muhahhah..its total torrents worth


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

I am posting some Assassin's creed screenies.
I got my hand s on the game 2day.Dont tell me that it hasnt been officialy released and i have got a pirated one and all that Cr@p.
The game is awesome!!!!!!Story is gr8,stunning visuals.A must play game
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5839/AssassinsCreed_Dx9%202008-03-10%2008-59-38-00.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5840/AssassinsCreed_Dx9%202008-03-10%2008-59-42-96.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5841/AssassinsCreed_Dx9%202008-03-10%2009-01-59-59.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5850/AssassinsCreed_Dx9%202008-03-10%2012-13-14-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5852/AssassinsCreed_Dx9%202008-03-10%2012-11-50-00.jpg

for full view-

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2260


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

Any one knows Deadspace release date?
besides the screen pics looks stunning are you using vista or xp???


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^nice screenies, guess i could spare some time to play new games
ITs in 16:9 aspect ?? the same was with Condemned:Criminal Origins

No new games till Clear Sky


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

@T159-i have a 17" TFT so its a 4:3 aspect rather than a 16:9 one
Man!the graphics are stunning and so is the game!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 10, 2008)

@Sunny: I have too and it crashes @ jerusalem.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

seriously i heard that report in many forums but i havent started playing the game yet.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @T159-i have a 17" TFT so its a 4:3 aspect rather than a 16:9 one
> Man!the graphics are stunning and so is the game!!!


wats up with black strips above and below


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

@thirdeye-im pming u


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

harvick jerusalem me ghus kar dekh


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

Aree yaron samajh me nahi aata kya tum logon ko ki *Demo Nahi releej kar Sakte they* because it's an open ended game toh islia crash karne walla beta with missing files releej kar diya.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Aree yaron samajh me nahi aata kya tum logon ko ki *Demo Nahi releej kar Sakte they* because it's an open ended game toh islia crash karne walla beta with missing files releej kar diya.


LOL!!
files to missing hai par game bhi mast hai
waiting for the final release


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> LOL!!
> files to missing hai par game bhi mast hai
> waiting for the final release


Han yaar graphics toh bada mast hai par gameplay bada repetitive have.
I have played it on 360 but the DX10 performance on PC was much better. Waise 360 or PC ke graphics mein koi difference nahi hai Ubisoft ne keh diya no improvement in graphiks or ekuslujhive content.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Han yaar graphics toh bada mast hai par gameplay bada repetitive have.
> I have played it on 360 but the DX10 performance on PC was much better. Waise 360 or PC ke graphics mein koi difference nahi hai Ubisoft ne keh diya no improvement in graphiks or ekuslujhive content.



Storyline bhi badhiya hai
Xbox 360 to cr@p hai.I have a Xbox 360 but its eating  kgs of dust


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^Same here for 360.
Yes,lekin main soryline ke bare mein kuch nahi kahunga.Tu pura jam kar khelna or enjoy karna.

Aur yaar tune Fuels of war dekha gamer TV par,maine dekha par main phir se wahi Call of Duty ka awusum experience nahi cahta tha,par phir bhi bhai harvik ne insist kiya or kuch din me mai Fuels of war le aunga .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> ^^Same here for 360.
> Yes,lekin main soryline ke bare mein kuch nahi kahunga.Tu pura jam kar khelna or enjoy karna.
> 
> Aur yaar tune Fuels of war dekha gamer TV par,maine dekha par main phir se wahi Call of Duty ka awusum experience nahi cahta tha,par phir bhi bhai harvik ne insist kiya or kuch din me mai Fuels of war le aunga .



Gamer TV ab bakwaas aata hai.
Gamespot aur IGN pe sab news mil jaati hain.
Nowadays i play only BLIC05,Urban terror and assassin's creed jo jee bhar ke crash hoti hai.
Plz reccomend any new game.plzzz

I have Q6600,8800GTS 512 SLI aur 4 GB RAM
SLI removed for sometime,maybe till the release of alan wake


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently waiting for Fuel Of War.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yaar ajkal koi game nahi hai PC per.Mai download kar raha hun  isliye online music sharing site pe gane bhi nahi sun sakta hun(yaar english songs).
The club toh hai per uska grahics or gameplay bahut bekar hai.
Chal dekhta hun gamespot per waise mai jadater gameplay video hi dekhta hun.


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 11, 2008)

i have heard new hitman game relesing the year any news !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

What i am wondering is that there are only few or should i say only NFS/GTR racing Games..There is no HYPE like crysis and assasins creed to racing games......WHY arent the developers developing Racing Games...I am waiting for a new nfs title to release......
BTW i like FPS games a lot......I will get orange box in 3-4 days


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 11, 2008)

guys just finished downloading turning point fall of libert after my dinner gonna install it.hope its good game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> guys just finished downloading turning point fall of libert after my dinner gonna install it.hope its good game



PIRACY!!grrrrrr


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

@sunny  : aise act kar raha hai ki tu piracy nahi karta .Assasin's Creed to tere pass illegal hai   pehle khud sudhar baad me dussre ko sudhar.......


----------



## spikygv (Mar 11, 2008)

dude's plz stop riting in hindi ..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ OK sorry
Will post in english only from now on


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> @sunny  : aise act kar raha hai ki tu piracy nahi karta .Assasin's Creed to tere pass illegal hai   pehle khud sudhar baad me dussre ko sudhar.......



I got a Xbox 360 and im playing on that.ok?



sagargv said:


> dude's plz stop riting in hindi ..


why??dont u like ur Official lang.??Just for a little fun,we were posting in Hindi,stay away if u dont like it.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> grrrrrr


Why are u snarling??.
Nothing serious.
We are not posting anything obscene in Hindi.
I am an Indian and have every right to speak the language I choose.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> PIRACY!!grrrrrr



bro,i dont have money.i think this is best and possible LAME excuse.Beside just finished d/L frontlines fuels of war muhahahah.....


----------



## hellgate (Mar 12, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> bro,i dont have money.


 
happens with most of us.e hav it when u hav to buy the hardware but conviently dont hav it when its time to buy games & software.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 12, 2008)

Understandable. It would be interesting to see how many ditch pirating games once they start earning.

I for one, am completely converted ever since I started earning. And you know what? At the end of the day, I really enjoy my games all the more just because I know I paid for what was due.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

well , to be frank , i dont know much of hindi .. i can only understand bits of what u're saying when you write in hindi ( makes it more difficult as u're writing hindi in english letters )  . so i thought i'll request you guys to write in english.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 12, 2008)

To remind all the members,digit forums asks for posts in English and no other language so please do take the rules a bit seriously.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)

^Didn't find any such rule which mandates english language usage under the Rules/Regulations section.Gave it a good read but unable to find it.Could you please re-direct me to it Harvy?

On a side note if people are using hindi as a language for temporary "fun" conversations then help the other people understand the bit & pieces who are not well versed with Hindi language.Please don't be harsh to anyone who doesn't know the language well.Help them understand the terms though.

Coming back to the thread,Is Rainbow Six Vegas 2 fixed for March release as slated?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

Any news for upcoming games.
Ill get fuels of war in 2-3 days


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

@sagargv : Actuall I posted in hindi for Sunny only ...He is the only one i meant to understand...If u dont understand no need !
Hope i make myself clear....


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

ok guys. .ok . .chill


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^D
> 
> Coming back to the thread,Is Rainbow Six Vegas 2 fixed for March release as slated?



yeah for xbox360 for this month.and april 17 for pc version read this *www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=94343

some of us will get it before april 17 muhahahah....


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am really getting very pissed of as you can that the sucking developers have stopped caring for the PC users they are on an insane spree of releasing games before on consoles than PC.
If this continues then who knows I might change my mind and give up gaming rather than switching to a bunch of RRODs and crap visuals and gameplay of you know what(the most hated one).
Another thingh these sucking developers switched to the regeneration of health because the players of the RRODs were having difficulty diggin the right buttons of the joystick.It completely requires less strategy and makes gameplay dull.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> I am really getting very pissed of as you can that the sucking developers have stopped caring for the PC users they are on an insane spree of releasing games before on consoles than PC.
> If this continues then who knows I might change my mind and give up gaming rather than switching to a bunch of RRODs and crap visuals and gameplay of you know what(the most hated one).
> Another thingh these sucking developers switched to the regeneration of health because the players of the RRODs were having difficulty diggin the right buttons of the joystick.It completely requires less strategy and makes gameplay dull.



Right!!
Console gaming suxx except some DBZ games on PS2
my Xbox 360 gave me RRODXBox 360 suxxxx big time.I like PC gaming than any other form of gaming.Others might say that console gaming is better coz we dont have to upgrade hardware like every year but i see consoles as an utter wastage of money as u can only play games ,maybe u can install OS's but u cant get it to work as u wud do on a PC.While a PC can server u for gaming and other works too
PC is the clear winner when it comes to hardcore gaming.I aint a hardcore gamer but still i prefer PC gaming.Now dont tell me to buy a console coz i already own 2 out of which one (xox 360) is eating KGs of dust and my 7yrs old brother playes PS2 and that only once in a while.
if u can afford ,then always go for a high-end PC rather than a crappy console.I had nearly made my mind to buy i PS 3 but i reconsidered my idea coz i thougt it as wastage of money.Instead of PS3,i would like to buy a MacBook Pro in late 2008.


----------



## hahahari (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys started with Turning Point: Fall of Liberty. I must say its big time ****. I started playing this game soon after I finished GOW. Felt stupid playing it.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 13, 2008)

i havent installed it yet but trailer looks stunning.


----------



## entrana (Mar 15, 2008)

guys how is frontlines or club?


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 15, 2008)

Club is bad?
Frontlines is ok and has a good stand in its genre.But i think its story consists of propagandas.


----------



## entrana (Mar 16, 2008)

so whats new in pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

entrana said:


> guys how is frontlines or club?


The Club is a completely average game.Nothing new about it.You just run,run faster,fire & fire faster.That's it.All I can say is that it's better than that crappy Conflict Denied Ops. 

Assasins Creed & Rainbow Six Vegas 2 are the only 2 games which could be soon  to come out on PC.No news on Turok or Far Cry 2 either.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

It will take time for Far Cry 2 though i am looking forward for Alan Wake 
Frontline seems good but if u r thinking of playing in hamachi and that too with basic version of hamachi forget it.The maps are very big and suitable for more players not meant for few. Thats all i can say.


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

when is wake coming out


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its quater 4 2008.


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

crap


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 18, 2008)

^^What I'm eagerly awating is Mafia 2 can't wait for that one.


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

when is that


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 25, 2008)

^^
Development of Mafia 2 was announced on August 21, 2007 at the Leipzig Games Convention. The game will be set in the early 1950s in fictional Empire City and will be available for PC, Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in *2009 *
Source : Wikipedia.org


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2008)

bump.............any new games?

Join the Powerboat GT league and race to win cash prizes all around the world, from Russia and Greece to the Caribbean islands. Gain the support of fans beat rival racers to the finish. It won’t be easy since every boat is armed to the teeth with shark torpedoes, dragnets, balloon bombs and exploding frogs!
*www.dreamcatchergames.com/dci/powerboatgt/media/0.jpg​ Win races and get support from bigger - and richer! - sponsors who will pave the way for you to increase your fan base even more. Turn you newfound fame into money, and spend it to buy lavish new homes. Why live in an apartment in Russia when you could buy your own Caribbean mansion?
 Can you rise to become the top speedboat racer in the Powerboat GT League? There’s only one way to find out…
*www.dreamcatchergames.com/dci/powerboatgt/media/1.jpg​


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 29, 2008)

when is turok relesing and flat out 3 and any new cricket  game relese date anounced


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 31, 2008)

i saw turok preview on gamer tv.Suppose to be awsome game


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 31, 2008)

It has been already released on the PS3 and Xbox 360.
Did you see the preview for the pc.
They are just delaying Flatout Ultimate Carnage for the PC and the 360/PS3 version saw it just as a remake of Flatout 2.


----------



## x3060 (Mar 31, 2008)

am waiting for flatout 3 too . . what happened with red alert 3 and kains wrath ?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 7, 2008)

Assassins creed for PC releases tomorrow.waiting for it to appear on piratebay


----------



## warfreak (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG! Vegas 2 has earned rave reviews for XBox 360,PS3. Cant wait for the PC version. 
BTW can anyone speculate on the price of Assassins Creed PC in India?


----------



## entrana (Apr 8, 2008)

err assassins creed is released the fix version that fixes jerusalem


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2008)

Assassins Creed PC got 7.8 from IGN.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2008)

Assasin's Creed could have been so much more interesting if the fight sequences could have been made much more exciting.After playing God Of War this I don't feel like going back to this game. 

The graphics,interactive environment & everything seems fancy enough but the gameplay gets highly repititve after sometime.Hate that in a game & when it lacks variety. 

Hope both Turok & R6V:2 make it this month.

EDIT: Looks like both Assasin's Creed & Rainbow Six Vegas 2 are out now.Looking forward to R6V:2.Might get it in some days.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 10, 2008)

^Yup they are out. 

Also AC got 8.5 from Gamespot.


----------



## entrana (Apr 10, 2008)

err vegas 2 is out in you know where


----------



## hellgate (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^  hav u laid ur hands on it yet??
shiity MO connection so will take bout a week to d/l.


----------



## entrana (Apr 10, 2008)

im getting creed first


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

any news of GTA 4 for PC ?


hellgate said:


> ^^^  hav u laid ur hands on it yet??
> shiity MO connection so will take bout a week to d/l.


Piracy


----------



## fuzzz (Apr 10, 2008)

but from the looks of things,Assasin Creed is riddled with bugs. i havent played it yet though...or is that the case with only the copy dat my bro has got


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2008)

fuzzz said:


> well my bro got Assasin Creed (dont remm from which site..)
> but from the looks of things,the game is riddled with bugs. i havent played it yet though...or is that the case with only the copy dat my bro has got


khule aam piracy???
btw ill get vreed by sunday


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

This thread has turned from upcoming games to "Latest pirated games download"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> This thread has turned from upcoming games to "Latest pirated games download"


WTH!!!
did i mention anything about fuggin DLing it?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 11, 2008)

and Did i mentioned anything about u?? 
oh my bad, i forgot to quote hellgate and fuzz for this


----------



## fuzzz (Apr 12, 2008)

oops i didnt know that it was a sensitive matter over here.. will edit out my post ...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2008)

I am playing Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 
Marvellous graphics and yeah gameplay too.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 13, 2008)

Wtf Pc Or Console ???


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> Wtf Pc Or Console ???



PC


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 13, 2008)

thanx i started dl it hopefully within 3 days i will start playing.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> any news of GTA 4 for PC ?
> 
> Piracy



^^^Conqueror Is that u blaming him for piracy


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 14, 2008)

guys wat about euro 2008 i heard its suppose to be released in may


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2008)

I have completed Vegas 2. 
Game was awesome.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> I have completed Vegas 2.
> Game was awesome.



PLease rate the game out of 10.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2008)

9/10


----------



## entrana (Apr 16, 2008)

guess what demonoids back!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2008)

entrana said:


> guess what demonoids back!!



kitna khush ho raha hai  
i hate piracy and these torrent sites


----------



## hahahari (Apr 16, 2008)

Guys is vagas a sqad based game wherein U have to command your ppl to move?? or is it COD4 Style??
Pls reply ASAP.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 16, 2008)

@gaurav-itna ganda avatar!!!!chee chee!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 16, 2008)

@hahahari: Squad based game.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2008)

*Mass Effect PC System Specs*


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 17, 2008)

hahahari said:


> Guys is vagas a sqad based game wherein U have to command your ppl to move?? or is it COD4 Style??
> Pls reply ASAP.



I played Rainbow six vegas 2.It cant be even compared to COD4.Even though it uses the much acclaimed unreal engine it doesnt look so good.After playing Crysis,Assassins creed,COD4 and GOW it actually looks crap.

It jsut tries to mimic or imitate COD4 in all aspects.
The only thingi found gud was that it has team based strategy.But as the AI is dumber than ever and cant be compared to COD4 this cant be considered.The team mates in COD4 were much smarter.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

^^COD4 AI was too dumb for me.

And do u only long for graphical eye candy ?

Only games that deployed good AI are Stalker and F.E.A.R


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2008)

^You forgot to mention Far Cry which probably had one of the most trickiest AI,ever.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^You forgot to mention Far Cry which probably had one of the most trickiest AI,ever.


Nope i didnt, it was OK till the chimp spree started.

The AI was not great but their accuracy was great, make a slight noise and u r toast...wtf


While F.E.A.R AI was indeed commendable and Stalker AI was more like another human player playing against you.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^COD4 AI was too dumb for me.
> 
> And do u only long for graphical eye candy ?
> 
> Only games that deployed good AI are Stalker and F.E.A.R



I dint tell abt enemy AI.I told abt the AI of the allies or friends who are fighting with us.In COD series not only COD4 all other titles too the friendly AI is superb.AI is in perfect balance.That is they are not too dumb for sprinting towards the enemy acting like Tom cruise and dying and also they are not too smart also if they were then we could wait enjoying the action with them finishing off the mission for us.
That is wat I was telling.
And also I dint tell that it is the best AI ever.Among  watever games I have played it has the best Friendly AI and also it is far far much superior than that in Rainbox six vegas 2.That iam damn sure.Also the story of COD4 is unmatched among military shooters.That too Iam sure.It is not that hostage rescue stuff that Vegas 2 has.Almost in all levels of vegas 2 we have hostage rescue.I still say Vegas 2 is a failed imitation of COD4.

And regarding eye candy and FEAR and Stalker.

I havent played FEAR in my life.But I have played Stalker.It also had lots of eye candy.But dint bother even finishing the second level bcoz i dint like it.All gloomy environment and not much interactivity and such reasons.And I know that Stalker is a game that has mixed responses and opinions.Many like u people like it and many like me hate it.

And also regarding the much hyped Crysis it was gud.It has the best grafix anyone has seen on PC games.But in my opinion it cant be compared to the story and gameplay and the cinematic settings seen in COD4.
I dont long for eye candy.I would recommend to any one any where call of Duty 4 as the Game of the Year 2007 and not crysis.

These are all my opinions.many may or may not be able to digest these.So regarding indigestion I APOLOGIZE.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

No need to apologize  Nice to know that you do consider gameplay over graphics.

See if u could get a copy of F.E.A.R, play it to feel the best in game combat. Its downright creepy, when u expect the most calm moment, it turn out to be not one. This was the only game in which I used all weapons equally and not just one favorite.

Stalker is not a plain FPS, it has got RPG elements too. And you cant expect lots of interactivity and fun at the initial level, until u get to know the strange environment, good weapons, armor, artifacts and read your PDA to know what is going on in th zone. Explore the open world and you will find many secrets, nothing is thrown right into your sight, you gotta find things.


----------



## hahahari (Apr 17, 2008)

Then I guess I will just play assasins creed. No vegas 2


----------



## Stalker (Apr 17, 2008)

If you liked Vegas, then you will like Vegas 2. gameplay is almost the same. Its sharper looking( texture-wise / better effects ) as compared to Vegas. It also has COD4 MP style Exp points to unlock newer gear, armor, clothes for customization of your character in SP.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2008)

Stalker said:


> If you liked Vegas, then you will like Vegas 2. gameplay is almost the same. Its sharper looking( texture-wise / better effects ) as compared to Vegas. It also has COD4 MP style Exp points to unlock newer gear, armor, clothes for customization of your character in SP.



+1


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2008)

Turok releasing next week.


----------



## Who (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok guys i have been playing top PS2 games (according game rankings & other sites ) for the past month (vacation !) , let me say thing games like ICO are much deeper then we get games on PC , also games like metal gear solid have much deeper storyline & gameplay then Splinter cell . not to hurt any PC gaming fans but last few months we haven't recived a single good innovative PC title.

 Games like Crysis , assiasin creed have good graphics but lack a good story & gameplay ,  most games on PC are either a console port , multiplatform or very few games that actually are made for PC only , also reviewing  sites like Gamespot are paid to write decent reviews for most of the games , in the past year one gamespot reviewer was fired because he wrote kane & lynch was a bad game.

 Because of so called dull games in the past few months, people buy(whatever) games based on graphics & they don't play old classics or games on PS2 like metal gear solid 3, ICO etc.. anyway that were my viewes , looking forward to Mass Jump on PC.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 18, 2008)

smit said:


> Ok guys i have been playing top PS2 games (according game rankings & other sites ) for the past month (vacation !) , let me say thing games like ICO are much deeper then we get games on PC , also games like metal gear solid have much deeper storyline & gameplay then Splinter cell . not to hurt any PC gaming fans but last few months we haven't recived a single good innovative PC title.
> 
> Games like Crysis , assiasin creed have good graphics but lack a good story & gameplay ,  most games on PC are either a console port , multiplatform or very few games that actually are made for PC only , also reviewing  sites like Gamespot are paid to write decent reviews for most of the games , in the past year one gamespot reviewer was fired because he wrote kane & lynch was a bad game.
> 
> Because of so called dull games in the past few months, people buy(whatever) games based on graphics & they don't play old classics or games on PS2 like metal gear solid 3, ICO etc.. anyway that were my viewes , looking forward to Mass Jump on PC.




There are no good games releasing on PC(except console ports) because Sony's pockets are so large that it can buy any game developer in this world.They pay them to to make games for PS3 or atleast delay the release of PC versions of the game.The best example is GTA 4 and Assassins creed.Any fool can understand taht it is simple logic.GTA series in PC sold more than any game of rockstar on consoles did.Even then they are eager to release the console version first and delay the PC version.

Microsoft also has a hand in this but Iam not mentioning them bcoz atleast they are taking some initiative to develop games  for  PC in the name of "Games for Windows" eg.Alan Wake,Crysis


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Assassin's Creed is a nice game.
Gr8 storyline,gr8 grfx,cool gameplay etc etc.
can the theory of genetic memory be correct ??coz it seems to be correct in case of animals.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2008)

smit said:


> also reviewing  sites like Gamespot are paid to write decent reviews for most of the games , in the past year one gamespot reviewer was fired because he wrote kane & lynch was a bad game.


Actually he should have been fired for calling it a bad game. Nah! Just kidding.But seriously speaking Kane & Lynch was an amazing game,atleast for me.Even though it didn't have state of the art graphics,it had a gripping storyline & one which resulted in character building.Infact I can safely say that it's been one of the few games in last year which had a great storyline.


----------



## entrana (Apr 21, 2008)

ya kane and lane rules in storyline. its like a kewl movie. assassins creed SUCKZ!!!!!!!! one of the worst games ever!!! no freaking storyline and is so repetitive beyond ur imagination


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 22, 2008)

entrana said:


> ya kane and lane rules in storyline. its like a kewl movie. assassins creed SUCKZ!!!!!!!! one of the worst games ever!!! no freaking storyline and is so repetitive beyond ur imagination



I dont think so


----------



## entrana (Apr 22, 2008)

have u even played it to give an opinion


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

well AC dont sucks....definitely.....but kayne and linch i have mixed emotions..

i not a psychopath....


----------



## Stalker (Apr 22, 2008)

entrana said:


> have u even played it to give an opinion


 
Have you completed the game? You said 'no freaking storyline' ??


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 22, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I dont think so





Stalker said:


> Have you completed the game? You said 'no freaking storyline' ??



I completed assassins creed last week.I dint find any problem with that game.

Well...er ... i found some.-

Side missions get repetittive
and fighting is a bit booring after sometime


Everything else is great.Visually this game is one of the best.great grpx and all
and sound too is great.

There are many ways a mission can be done.
See this video for knowing more:
www.gametrailers.com/player/26570.html


----------



## hahahari (Apr 22, 2008)

SO turok is coming out on 29 this moth huh?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 23, 2008)

hahahari said:


> SO turok is coming out on 29 this moth huh?



Release date for Turok in gamespot is 22nd April.In game faq it is 5th May


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

madjeri said:


> i not a psychopath....


Neither are we. But I still liked the storyline.

On a side note,Has Turok released or not? Wikipedia says yesterday was supposedly it's worldwide release date.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 23, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Neither are we. But I still liked the storyline.
> 
> On a side note,Has Turok released or not? Wikipedia says yesterday was supposedly it's worldwide release date.



Yeah gamespot said that too.See my previous post.
Any way it is not yet released in piratebay


----------



## entrana (Apr 23, 2008)

piratebay... it may take some time u know


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 23, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Yeah gamespot said that too.See my previous post.
> Any way it is not yet released in piratebay





entrana said:


> piratebay... it may take some time u know



Assassins creed was released there before the actual release date


----------



## warfreak (Apr 23, 2008)

Vegas 2 = FRIKIN' AWESOME!

The second best game in the Rainbow Six Series IMO (next to Raven Shield of course). Anybody else into tactical squad based shooters ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 23, 2008)

hey guys Spiderman Web of Shadows has been announced by activision.
Game looks cool!!
here is a vid- *www.gamespot.com/video/945885/6189546/spider-man-web-of-shadows-official-trailer-1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

warfreak said:


> Vegas 2 = FRIKIN' AWESOME!
> 
> The second best game in the Rainbow Six Series IMO (next to Raven Shield of course). Anybody else into tactical squad based shooters ?


I was not into tactical squad based shooters until R6V came across with it's flamboyant graphics & simple gameplay.This is the only game which I have found easy to adapt till now.Have tried out GRAW & BIA but both didn't appeal that much to me.Will be getting R6V in a few days so hopefully might get a chance to continue from where the first earlier part left off.


----------



## hahahari (Apr 24, 2008)

Turok is out


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP/Vista
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.4 GHz or Equivalent
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 18 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB (nVidia GeForce 6600/ATI Radeon x1300)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive (8X)

18GB ?? lol


----------



## hahahari (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep the game itself is 12,5 GB freaking HUGEEEEE


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

What the? 12 Gigs? That's insane.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahari said:


> Yep the game itself is 12,5 GB freaking HUGEEEEE





allwyndlima said:


> What the? 12 Gigs? That's insane.



INSANELY INSANE
If Iam correct  Tomb Raider Legends was also abt 10GB after installaton.But the damn game was too short

Well I found these comments in bitsoup:

#1430047 by PROPHET07 (Kustom King) at 2008-04-23 19:34:55 GMT
	It uses 50GIG of temp while installing & then deletes the game backup made leaving 20 or so GIG...But it still uses 50GIG for its install..

The biggest ive seen is the M$ flight sim & x-plane 9..which are fookin huge..but then there mostly addons to the original

#1430052 by easeup (Power User) at 2008-04-23 19:39:13 GMT
	omfg this is kinda big....is it even worth the 12g download ?

#1430070 by malekite (Power User) at 2008-04-23 19:57:48 GMT
	Hmm now thats a clever way to discourage piracy. 

#1430073 by xaeru (Power User) at 2008-04-23 20:02:07 GMT
	they are not discouraging me!

#1430091 by gravity5000 (Power User) at 2008-04-23 20:14:01 GMT
	thxxxxxxxxxxx )



These comments are making my blood chill because i have only 5GB left in C drive.So where will the temp files go?

Also it will take around 4 days to dload


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude easy on those comments & the download stuff.You might be inviting trouble for it from the mods.But if that is seriously what they claim to be then forget it.I don't have C: drive having 50GB to load that temp file in the first place.If someone gets hold of the legit copy please confirm if this is true or not.And I thought John Woo's Stranglehold was huge.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 24, 2008)

any views on turok yet?? its huge, so i wanna confirm before....


----------



## entrana (Apr 24, 2008)

not worth it checked reviews. i mean shooting around dinos dont seem fun


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2008)

GTA IV PAL out on torrent sites!(XBox 360).
Damn!! my Xbox 360 is badly screwed up and gives RROD every 2 mins.LOL!
Any idea on release of GTA IV for PC??
Turok seems a piece of sh1t!12GB!!!oh !thats way tooo much just for fraggin dinos.
Vegas  2 is much better.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

how  can a Xbox 3 shitty recover from malignant RROD



ajaybc said:


> #1430070 by malekite (Power User) at 2008-04-23 19:57:48 GMT
> Hmm now thats a clever way to discourage piracy.


rofl


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> how  can a Xbox 3 shitty recover from malignant RROD


Replacement mate.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 25, 2008)

GTA IV will not be available for PC!!!

Read this : *whatifgaming.com/gta-iv-for-pc-very-doubtful


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> GTA IV will not be available for PC!!!
> 
> Read this : *whatifgaming.com/gta-iv-for-pc-very-doubtful


?|


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 25, 2008)

x for the first time i think ea should buy take 2 maybe then we can have gta4 4 pc


----------



## hahahari (Apr 25, 2008)

Will play Turok tomorow. Will get back with reviews tomorow night.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 26, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> x for the first time i think ea should buy take 2 maybe then we can have gta4 4 pc



Then we can expect more craps from them.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

Turok received 7.0 ratings from IGN.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 26, 2008)

The worlds first GTA review: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=813269#post813269

See the rating it got


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 28, 2008)

chill guys rumor says it will hit pc in october.
*www.megagames.com/news/html/pc/rumorgta4hitspcinoctober.shtml


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> This thread is very good.


what is that supposed to mean?


EA Crysis is something which im waiting to buy.



vaibhavtek said:


> This thread is very good.





bkpeerless said:


> x for the first time i think ea should buy take 2 maybe then we can have gta4 4 pc




EA is big enough without having is swallow another studio. They are sponsoring VIXTURE with 50 lakhs, they seem to have the cash to take over but restraint is the key.


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

Somehow the business management for game development is lacking in India and people in the business think that they will get through on mere enthusiasm.i mean there 50 lkh rs on stake ya…  .If there is anyone here who thinks otherwise I'd like to hear their comments.I am sure I'll get flamed by some of the people I have met before, but I have my analysis and I am ready to back it up.


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

ika.dips said:


> Somehow the business management for game development is lacking in India and people in the business think that they will get through on mere enthusiasm.i mean there 50 lkh rs on stake ya…  .If there is anyone here who thinks otherwise I'd like to hear their comments.I am sure I'll get flamed by some of the people I have met before, but I have my analysis and I am ready to back it up.



Too many big words.
The game dev industry is pretty huge in India, studios like Paradox are even planning full fledged PC titles. 
What the gaming industry needs is more recognition and a change in social mind set. Utopia is achieved is when parents say, "go game and win" as opposed to go and study.
Check out www.gamersadda.com for the same thought elaborated.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2008)

Just Completed Assassins Creed. 

The game is very repetitive and the ending is lame.  The only things i liked  in the game were Graphics, combat system and climbing and running over roof top.

My Rating - 7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2008)

Ironman-The video game coming on 2nd may


----------



## ancientrites (May 1, 2008)

*Crytek No Longer Making PC Exclusives*

*pc.ign.com/articles/870/870416p1.html


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

again the same old question.has anyone here tried creed on p4.if yes what were the maximum and minimum frame rates.


----------



## spikygv (May 1, 2008)

yes. . 1024x768 with all high except one thing ( dont remember what . . something related to detail level ) . cities with lot of crowd - 20fps .not good enough for me. i prefer to lower detail levels than slightly lower fps.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*thanks sagar. 
 but one thing i cant understand i play prince of persia sands of time and t2t with all settings high.at 800x600 resolutions.
there frame rate mostly remains above 100.very rarely they comes below 60.

though in t2t i have never seen but i think it remains between 50-100.

but whenever i play nfs ug2 or mw.the frame rate at the same resolution 

remains between 30-44 with all details high even antialiasing high.average 40.

when i decrease the antialiasing to its lowest value i get 30-60 fps.average 45.

why is this so?? i mean i should get more average frame rates after lowering the antialiasing.
since most of those games are old.

*


----------



## spikygv (May 1, 2008)

i think u're having too high hopes on ur 8500GT.. the card was released a year ago. . POP was never a demanding game and two thrones would run on my old intel gma 900 with fps more than 35 at low settings. . .the scenario is different in a racing game . in more demading fps like crysis , u'll get even lower frames.


----------



## ajaybc (May 1, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *thanks sagar.
> but one thing i cant understand i play prince of persia sands of time and t2t with all settings high.at 800x600 resolutions.
> there frame rate mostly remains above 100.very rarely they comes below 60.
> 
> ...




I think it is because of ur card.These games are optimized for directx9 and ur card is dx10.dx10 is not completely backward compatible and uses software emulation to for running dx9 apps.I also get reduced framerates even though these games are old.I get 45-50fps with all settings to very high and resolution 1440X900 and antialiasing to full in NFSMW.



Aahh....
I forgot to tell onething.
Don't ever bother,download,borrow or buy the game Turok in ur life.Even if u get the original version free of cost because it just wastes the 15.1GB installation space.And downloaders dont download this game because it will waste total 27.5GB(12GB download+ 15GB installation) on ur HD.I took around a week to get this and I now repent for it.

The worst graphics,game play and sound I have seen in any current generation game.I wonder what they packed into the game for it to become this large.The gameplay it self is short and textures are poor.I think they by mistake packed their windows swap file too in it for this much size


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I think they by mistake packed their windows swap file too in it for this much size



lol


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

sagargv said:


> i think u're having too high hopes on ur 8500GT.. the card was released a year ago. . POP was never a demanding game and two thrones would run on my old intel gma 900 with fps more than 35 at low settings. . .the scenario is different in a racing game . in more demading fps like crysis , u'll get even lower frames.



sorry i only mentioned half of it!! here lies my main question.i forgot to mention that at 800x600 resolutions in crysis. i had set the texture, water and another detail which i dont remember now to high and environment or something like that and rest details to low.

still i think i got 20-30 fps.

an on low settings i think got 25+ fps.

and from various magazines and resources i have seen that at highest settings in 1600xsomething resolutions this card gives 16.5 and 21.8 fps for doom3 and half life2 games.

it may be not that good for new games but still it should be able to run old games at decent settings. 

then certainly i can expect more fps from theses old games.



ajaybc said:


> I think it is because of ur card.These games are optimized for directx9 and ur card is dx10.dx10 is not completely backward compatible and uses software emulation to for running dx9 apps.I also get reduced framerates even though these games are old.I get 45-50fps with all settings to very high and resolution 1440X900 and antialiasing to full in NFSMW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i see but i run the card at windows xp dx9 mode.so according to you this could be the problem??


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

Hey why does everybody keeps delaying games for PC? Its the most powerful(if you have the money!) system and the most customisable too! Devil May Cry 4! I want that game! Far Cry 2! Delayed! Splinter Cell Conviction! Delayed! What the Hell?


----------



## ancientrites (May 2, 2008)

its ppl like me have always supported piracy.eventually games u mentioned will come out and i dont mind waiting muhahahahah...rather paying 1000 bucks and resulting game was $HIT that u paid.
I will buy orginal only when all sharing files are closed till then no looking back sorry.


----------



## spikygv (May 2, 2008)

yesterday evening , one my friends saw on tv(i forgot channel name )  that ubisoft declared that it is working on the next POP series which will be mostly released in q4 2008.


----------



## ajaybc (May 2, 2008)

quan chi said:


> sorry i only mentioned half of it!! here lies my main question.i forgot to mention that at 800x600 resolutions in crysis. i had set the texture, water and another detail which i dont remember now to high and environment or something like that and rest details to low.
> 
> still i think i got 20-30 fps.
> 
> ...




I think it is the reason.Most these old games are designed to be played on those 5,6,and 7 seven series Geforce and dx9.They give less frames than the current generation games which are miles ahead visually.
Try patching and updating them.


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I think it is the reason.Most these old games are designed to be played on those 5,6,and 7 seven series Geforce and dx9.They give less frames than the current generation games which are miles ahead visually.
> Try patching and updating them.



well hmmm....even bioshock everythibng high even antialiasing. at 1024x768
(as auto detected by the system).gives 20+ frames.


----------



## sn2351 (May 3, 2008)

At Quan Chi, i was reading through these forums and without being a member, i signed up to carry this advice over to you.

The 8500gt is a horrible card.

It's not because it's Directx 10 compatible, as someone said, new Directx 10 cards on the market support older DirectX 9, even DX 8 games perfectly.

As a past owner of the 8500gt, it gave horrible performance for a 'mid-range' card. It should really be classified as a low-range card. It has a bad bus architecture, 128 bit i believe, horrible clock speeds, and runs off ddr2 memory which is weak for a DX10 card.

I upgraded to a 9600gt, and its bliss nowadays. But also, you have 1.5gb of ram correct? With Crysis, your really pushing it with that amount. My tests,  from in-game, shows that it uses about 1.4gb of memory. That's not counting big firefights.

I just thought i'd say this so you don't lose faith in DX10 cards, haha.


----------



## ajaybc (May 4, 2008)

sn2351 said:


> At Quan Chi, i was reading through these forums and without being a member, i signed up to carry this advice over to you.
> 
> The 8500gt is a horrible card.
> 
> ...



Oh wow that one shed light to the unsettled mind of Quan Chi


----------



## quan chi (May 5, 2008)

sn2351 said:


> At Quan Chi, i was reading through these forums and without being a member, i signed up to carry this advice over to you.
> 
> The 8500gt is a horrible card.
> 
> ...



at sn2351 thanks for your reply.

it might be horrible for a hardcore gamer.and what good is a gfx card if your overall system is not able to draw full power from it.see my system.
most of the games in the future will be relesed for core 2 duo.

and i wanted something for the timebeing which would be low in cost. as i have to upgrade my system later.

and earlier i was having onboard gma. 
now is this card more worse than a onboard gma. 

btw i only want to play games released before 2007 in mid high settings at 800x600.so is this card so worse that it cannot even do that. 

thanks.


----------



## Third Eye (May 8, 2008)

*Doom 4 announced *


----------



## ancientrites (May 10, 2008)

oh thats great news and god know whats up with Alan wake and dead space release


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2008)

> Burnout Paradise for PC announced!
> 
> Yes sir! You heard that right.The biggest arcade racing franchise which started out to be a console exclusive is now "finally" making it's way onto the PC.
> 
> ...



Source:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87377


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2008)

Mass Effect will be released on 27 May.


----------



## hero_techno (May 16, 2008)

anyone tell me is there cming of ea sports cricket 2008 ????


----------



## Third Eye (May 28, 2008)

Mass Effect received 9.2 ratings from IGN. 

Link


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

poor AI and bad squad mechanics make it a no for me


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2008)

Mass Effect is out ( if you know where to look  )


----------



## ajaybc (May 30, 2008)

GRID is out(At the same place) although it's release date is June 3


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 3, 2008)

Got my hands on GRID just now.Unraring now.


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

^^Unraring? lol u got it from......well we are in the same league

GETTING Mass Effect, will report bak when i GET it in 2-3 DAYS


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 3, 2008)

^^

Played GRID.
GRID IS THE BEST LOOKING PC RACING GAME I have ever seen.Superb,gorgeous,fantastic graphics.It framed on my rig at 1280X960 resolution and 4X multisampling.But u have to see it to believe it.So I had to turn down the resolution and remove antialiasing.

This game wont please NFS or arcade racing game fans.This one is highly realistic and incredibly tough just like Collin McRae Rally.Incredible damage details and crowd just looks real.

^^If u r an NFS fan and hate Collin McRae rally then dont get the game like I did bcoz it is too big 6.8GB and u will hate this.Instead just download the demo,see it,and just wish to God that EA made something like this in their dieing NFS franchise.


----------



## Who (Jun 4, 2008)

^ Is it like GTR 2  & needs a wheel to enjoy the game , i played Dirt , playing it with the keyboard was very hard.

 No one is playing Mass Effect , boy the game rocks i will Post Pics in time , i have just started & its a great game , must play.


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

DiRT is not that hard. I cumpleted it with my trusty Keyboard. but on very easy


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 4, 2008)

paranj said:


> DiRT is not that hard. I cumpleted it with my trusty Keyboard. but on very easy




Even in easy I found both games tough


----------



## Indyan (Jun 6, 2008)

Rally races in dirt can be tough with keyboard. other races are not very tough.



ancientrites said:


> oh thats great news and god know whats up with Alan wake and dead space release


Yeah, I have high expectations from Awake.


And I am not sure about another doom game. Why cant Id move past doom and quake and create something totaly new and innovative that would blow our socks away.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 11, 2008)

i got a doubt..wat versions of SSX games are available for PCs ?? ive seen videos of 'SSX Tricky' n 'SSX Blur' n wud love to play them....same question for Burnout games (paradise and Revenge) and God of War (all versions)....whichever is available for PC (without any sort of emulation) , IM GONNA GET IT ASAP !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

Is Resident Evil 5 released...


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ For PC?


----------



## entrana (Jun 21, 2008)

nope


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2008)

btw mass effect is out and its great


----------



## xbonez (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ is it?


----------



## entrana (Jun 26, 2008)

it is


----------



## Stalker (Jun 28, 2008)

*Diablo III announced *

*www.gamespot.com/news/6193003.html?tag=topslot;title;1&om_act=convert&om_clk=topslot


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 2, 2008)

Saints Row 2 announced .
Images and trailers are nice. 

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/saintsrow2/index.html?tag=result;title;2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 is due next week(July 8th).Let's hope this comes out on time.The demo looked really promising on the graphics end.Will get the full game once it's out.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2008)

When is project origin coming?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ Project Origin coming in OCT 2008 same month when Farcry 2 would release. I am waiting for PO for ages since I saw its exclusive 20 min trailer in HD.

In the league of recent game discuessions........... I have played...........

Mass Effect
Grid
Rainbow Six Vegas 1 and 2

My experience.....

*GRID* :: True......... that it has amazing graphics and quite realistic. Drifting is a pain in this game. And the entire game is circut based. For me however NFS style works better .... MW still till now wins hands down when pure car racing entertainment come in to picture. Its open ended chase sequences are nothing short of Spectacular. 

*MASS EFFECT* :: True role playing game, very immersive but moves a Tad slow. I mean I could have enjoyed more combact sequences. But definately a must for RPG fans.

*VEGAS 2* :: This by far was the best game of the three. I'd say....... slightly less in points than the first one but still a highly satisfying game. I have seen people totally let down by vegas 2 as compared to one, but for me it was equality enjoying. AI... I found was slightly better in first however certain advansments (like more controll overy your squad ) and better wepons (and graphics as well) are a good welcome. The concept of switching between first person and the third person view while taking cover during combacts is stunning and makes the games REALLY enjoyble and real, plus the AI of your squad is very decent. When you order your squad they dont just go and walk to the place they flank, cover you and each other while moving........beautifully crafted.

For me Vegas 1 n 2 both goes in the same satisfaction level I got from FEAR and COD4
Though FEAR would still remain at top.



allwyndlima said:


> Devil May Cry 4 is due next week(July 8).Let's hope this comes out on time.The demo looked really promising on the graphics end.Will get the full game once it's out.




I havent played the DMC series but I seriouly wish MGS4 comes to PC.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^I haven't touched a single DMC title prior to this myself.But after playing this demo I have changed my mind & thought of giving this game a shot.I know it would be a total out-of-body experience as I won't have a clue about the storyline, so for me it's all about the uber combos & mighty boss fights.I am a sucker for massive boss fights based games you see.

I'll try to get the earlier series on the PS2 if I can & perhaps then get in sync with this series.My friend's also recommend playing MGS series too.Let's see if I can get hold of it.MGS4 coming to PC is a very distant dream for now.If the game was on the 360 I could have atleast ''hoped" for a port but with Sony's past vendetta of it's major titles being exclusive is very tight.So no point in getting hopes up for it.

Has anyone here tried out Alone In the Dark? How is the game?


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 7, 2008)

i have finished downloading alone in the dark but there is tiny problem no crack available and not released.still waiting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 is out.Will be getting it by tomorrow.Boy can't wait to play this game.Thank god it didn't get delayed.All hail Capcom for the uber-optimised ports they release.This one looks way shinier than the consoles.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2008)

Allwy let us know if its worth getting the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I just got the game & believe me even if you're not a fan of the DMC franchise & want a pure hack-n-slash games with uber-cool cut scenes then yes this is the one for you.Like I said before I am very new to this combos & stylish ratings & stuff like that.But if you pay attention to the tutorial tips then you might just figure out every single thing easily.The game is beautifully optimised.I mean come on which game today has a recommended card rating for 8600GT? Not even minimum.It's a recommended card.

That's how optimised it is.I am playing with every detail maxed out @1280x1024 with 4X MSAA & still retaining a healthy 35Fps.The graphics are simply amazing.The control system is very user-friendly & gets adjusted with any darn controller.Although it's defaulted to be mapped with an Xbox 360 control pattern being a GFW game.The camera movements suck at times when it's on fixed position but won't be much of a hassle.The cinematics are brilliantly done & this is the true highlight of all DMC games I believe.The fight styles include certain combo system which you can adjust to automatic or manual at the beginning of the game.Depending on what you're comfort level is, it will allow you to execute the combos accordingly.I left it on auto so performing them was a walk in the park.

Overall the game is totally worth a shot.The storyline may have some characters which you may not relate to if you're new to this series but if you watch the cut-scenes then it won't be that hard to catch up.Believe me they are worth each & every pixel.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well I just got the game & believe me even if you're not a fan of the DMC franchise & want a pure hack-n-slash games with uber-cool cut scenes then yes this is the one for you.Like I said before I am very new to this combos & stylish ratings & stuff like that.But if you pay attention to the tutorial tips then you might just figure out every single thing easily.The game is beautifully optimised.I mean come on which game today has a recommended card rating for 8600GT? Not even minimum.It's a recommended card.
> 
> That's how optimised it is.I am playing with every detail maxed out @1280x1024 with 4X MSAA & still retaining a healthy 35Fps.The graphics are simply amazing.The control system is very user-friendly & gets adjusted with any darn controller.Although it's defaulted to be mapped with an Xbox 360 control pattern being a GFW game.The camera movements suck at times when it's on fixed position but won't be much of a hassle.The cinematics are brilliantly done & this is the true highlight of all DMC games I believe.The fight styles include certain combo system which you can adjust to automatic or manual at the beginning of the game.Depending on what you're comfort level is, it will allow you to execute the combos accordingly.I left it on auto so performing them was a walk in the park.
> 
> Overall the game is totally worth a shot.The storyline may have some characters which you may not relate to if you're new to this series but if you watch the cut-scenes then it won't be that hard to catch up.Believe me they are worth each & every pixel.




Ummm.....
But the reviews say a different story


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2008)

What reviews? or rather which reviews?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> What reviews? or rather which reviews?



*www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3168624&p=1


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Ummm.....
> But the reviews say a different story



On the contratory they always tell a different story (usually........except a few may be). First hand report gives a better view specially from a like wise gamer. Just read the user reviews at the same site and you will know what I mean.


*@Allwy* Thanks for a small update. Looks like game deserves a definate try. Even I am new to this DMC series. Infact new to this third person combo moves style action adventure game. The only similar game I remember I played prior to this one was *God Of War* that too on PSP but I enjoyed it a lot. Looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 13, 2008)

i loved the POP series and the combo's too .. hope i'll like DMC4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> *www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3168624&p=1


That's just 'A' review.Anyway if you read the review more than half of it was being praised.The only qualm that the reviewer found was the lack of mouse support.Which is quite absurd IMHO.If you are playing a hack & slash game anywhere it would be an assumed part that it's best suitable with a gamepad.I specially got my gamepad, which is as cheap as it gets, for playing these titles.So no problem out here.If you also read carefully he clearly mentioned that he is not a seasoned DMC player so he might just find these bits tough to adjust  with instantly.

Last but not the least never judge a game on the basis of it's online reviews.They are just one person's opinion.If I would have gone by Kane & Lynch's PC review then I would have probably missed one of the best games of last year.So play the game & do let us know.I've played it & still continuing to so was just letting you know how it feels first hand.

@Sam: Just get a gamepad & you'll be all set.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok...
I dont like hack and slash but I do defenitly like combos.Iam in the process of "getting" Devil may cry 4.
I dont have a gamepad though.
How much does a gamepad cost?
My friend bought a Chinese one for 300Rs.Will all games support it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2008)

I got mine which resembles that of a PS2 controller & it costed me Rs.400.All those chineese brands are pretty decent & most of them have good compatibility rate.In some games though you might need to re-configure the controls manually.Also Vibration in these controllers isn't a 100% hit will all games.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 13, 2008)

Is there anything to look for while buying a gamepad?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2008)

Check the USB driver disc which is needed for the vibration feature to be activated for these controllers.Without it, you would probably be lost searching for the drivers on the Internet.Also before buying it, ask to shopkeeper to remove the packaging & test the sturdiness of each buttons.If any button feels loose then don't accept it.Rest shouldn't be a problem.If you have a bigger budget then go in for some good Logitech gamepad.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## xbonez (Jul 13, 2008)

any point in trying to play DMC 4 if i'm gonna use a keyboard?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2008)

Well you could.Infact I completed the Demo with only Keyboard controls.Though I couldn't defeat the boss as it requires quick combos to be executed but after some practice I guess you can work it out.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well you could.Infact I completed the Demo with only Keyboard controls.Though I couldn't defeat the boss as it requires quick combos to be executed but after some practice I guess you can work it out.



Well to be honest, keyboard mouse combo is THE thing for me, I cant think of any game playing without this...... that habitual/comfortable I am with it. DMC4 not having this support could might as well ruin the experience for me, thats how I think of it. Gamepad is another thing, but I think I wont buy a pad primarily to play just one game DMC4, as I am very sure I will be using keyboard/mouse combo in any future game that supports it...........

I will give it a try though, through keyboard let see......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2008)

^Each to his own I guess.I myself am a Keyboard+Mouse addict.But there are time when the navigation requires the use of a controller.I, personally can't imagine a person playing POP series or rest of the third person games with Mouse+Keyboard.May be they are so attached to it that they might just think of some or the other way to play that game even without a gamepad.

But at some point we must realise that a Gamepad is there for a purpose & that if for some games to actually make use of it.Plus let's face it, it's not only the Third person games which use it but Racing titles, Flight titles & sports titles also are pretty good with a gamepad.It doesn't mandate the use of a controller but it's best suitable for this game.And it's not like you can't afford a controller these day.Also why do you think only this title would require it? You have Grid which you can enjoy on a gamepad.Plus lots of other future titles.

Then again it's your call & I can only suggest.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Each to his own I guess.I myself am a Keyboard+Mouse addict.But there are time when the navigation requires the use of a controller.I, personally can't imagine a person playing POP series or rest of the third person games with Mouse+Keyboard.May be they are so attached to it that they might just think of some or the other way to play that game even without a gamepad.
> 
> But at some point we must realise that a Gamepad is there for a purpose & that if for some games to actually make use of it.Plus let's face it, it's not only the Third person games which use it but Racing titles, Flight titles & sports titles also are pretty good with a gamepad.It doesn't mandate the use of a controller but it's best suitable for this game.And it's not like you can't afford a controller these day.Also why do you think only this title would require it? You have Grid which you can enjoy on a gamepad.Plus lots of other future titles.
> 
> Then again it's your call & I can only suggest.



well yes I can understand. But I have played all I mean ALL games with keyboard/mouse combo.....be it FPS, TPS, RPG, RTS, racing everything and have enjoyed all. Recently played Mass effect with the same combo and enjoyed a lot. Gears of War I completed with KB/MB and was VERY playable. So it depends on the comfort level. I find gamepad uncomfotable (abolutely my view....I sold my PS2 just becaue of this.). GRID also I plyed with KB/MB. Yes titles like DMC4 and God of war I have not tried with KB. GOW I played on PSP so cant comment. I will play DMC4 if it supports KB combo otherwise have to skip it no choise.........


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

I am Eagerly waiting for cod5 and crysis warhead


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope Warhead is much more optimized than Crysis.
Is DMC 4 any good?Gameplay and such?


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 3, 2008)

DMC4?? Its awesome game man. I am at 12th Mission where we get to play as Dante. I get 120 FPS on my rig all the time. Its beautifully optimized and looks damn good than the consoles. Do get it. U'll regret if u don't get it. It has outstanding gameplay. When i got this game i stopped playing COD4 and now i have started playing DMC4. Its that good.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> DMC4?? Its awesome game man. I am at 12th Mission where we get to play as Dante. I get 120 FPS on my rig all the time. Its beautifully optimized and looks damn good than the consoles. Do get it. U'll regret if u don't get it. It has outstanding gameplay. When i got this game i stopped playing COD4 and now i have started playing DMC4. Its that good.



u playing with a gamepad...? neeway I am pretty sure it wont beat COD4 for me.....still I will give it a try with a gamepad though.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes i am playing with a gamepad. It depends on player that he'll like it or not. If u want to try it out then first try the demo and then buy the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

People who have played & liked it, my advice is get the official soundtrack too.It's simply awesome.I am back to playing DMC 3 now.

BTW just for a small update Flatout Carnage is out now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

@NightRider: Ur config is Core2Duo E7200 @ 2.53Ghz, ABIT IP35-E, *GeCube ATI HD 4850*, 2GB Transcend 800Mhz RAM, 80GB Seagate SATA, *Corsair VX450W* Power Supply.


is ur 450 watt psu running ur card perfectly... r u facing ne problems ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

^ROFL! Dude that's a Corsair you're talking about.That Corsair has 33A on a single +12V line & it can easily handle the ATI 4870 too.Not to mention beating the CM Extreme 600W.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 4, 2008)

The Cut scenes are the highlight of DMC4.I haven't seen such cool cut scenes in any game before.
btw I play with the Keyboard


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

The cut-scenes have always been an highlight in all DMC games.The only cut-scene I hated in DMC 4 was the one where Dante decides to do a tango session with Agnus.It was ridiculous.


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> @NightRider: Ur config is Core2Duo E7200 @ 2.53Ghz, ABIT IP35-E, *GeCube ATI HD 4850*, 2GB Transcend 800Mhz RAM, 80GB Seagate SATA, *Corsair VX450W* Power Supply.
> 
> 
> is ur 450 watt psu running ur card perfectly... r u facing ne problems ?


I haven't have had any problems. This PSU has 85% efficiency. Corsair usually underrates its PSUs. It can provide upto 570W power. 
Look at this.
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540



> As we mentioned, this product is identical to Antec EarthWatts 500 W, but using better capacitors – it was really good to see Japanese capacitors on an entry-level product –, a better-looking housing (black vs. standard grey), a better cooling system (120-mm fan vs. 80-mm fan) and more power plugs (six peripheral power plugs vs. three; six SATA power plugs vs. three). But Antec EarthWatts has as a big advantage coming with two video card *forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=269223#power cables. In fact this is the only problem with this product from Corsair: if you want to use two video cards in SLI or CrossFire modes you will need to use an adaptor to convert a standard peripheral power plug into a 6-pin auxiliary video card power plug. Being in fact a 570 W product, it can easily feed two video cards. So don't think that u can run 4850 on any 450W PSU.







allwyndlima said:


> ^ROFL! Dude that's a Corsair you're talking about.That Corsair has 33A on a single +12V line & it can easily handle the ATI 4870 too.Not to mention beating the CM Extreme 600W.


+1


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> That Corsair has 33A on a single +12V line & it can easily handle the ATI 4870 too.Not to mention beating the CM Extreme 600W.



mm impressive...I havent seen anything above 25.

How is Flatout series, I havent played any. Gamespot still has to rate it. PSP version has been reated 7.5. Lets try the PSP one first....


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mm impressive...I havent seen anything above 25.
> 
> How is Flatout series, I havent played any. Gamespot still has to rate it. PSP version has been reated 7.5. Lets try the PSP one first....



I have played Flatout 1 on PC last year.The graphics,damage etc. were spectacular.The reviews say that ultimate carnage also has great grpx and damage system.But I dont think anybody wud like it after playing GRID.
I still remember the mission in FO 1 where we had to throw the driver out of the windshield to score points.The higher and longer u throw the more points u get.That was  unique and great fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2008)

Offtopic question here-How future proof is 8800 GTS G92 512 MB SLI with upcoming games?


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Upto the first quater of nxt year


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mm impressive...I havent seen anything above 25.
> 
> How is Flatout series, I havent played any. Gamespot still has to rate it. PSP version has been reated 7.5. Lets try the PSP one first....


From the very little that I have played it seems to be pretty good.It has one of the best object collision physics for a racing game.The graphic for Flat out 2 were pretty decent.Gameplay was usually fast paced & you'll have a lot of fun crashing into the opponents.I saw a few gameplay videos of Carnage & it seemed like a direct rip off from Burnout minus the takedowns.I'll try & get it tonight & hopefully let you guys know by tomorrow as to how it is. 



> Offtopic question here-How future proof is 8800 GTS G92 512 MB SLI with upcoming games?


It should easily pull off with a lot of games.If Alan Wake doesn't turn out to be huge muncher then rest of the crop should be fine.SLI is a big advantage for you.Also depends on what resolutions you plan to play at which will determine their scaling too.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> From the very little that I have played it seems to be pretty good.It has one of the best object collision physics for a racing game.The graphic for Flat out 2 were pretty decent.Gameplay was usually fast paced & you'll have a lot of fun crashing into the opponents.I saw a few gameplay videos of Carnage & it seemed like a direct rip off from Burnout minus the takedowns.I'll try & get it tonight & hopefully let you guys know by tomorrow as to how it is.



mmm seems impressive. When we talk about object collision, burnout paradise also comes in to the picture. Its also said to have the best collision physics. Neeway you get the PC version and report how was it.......mean time I am definately get the PSP version. Currently playing WRC on PSP.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got back from a single race event of Flat Out Carnage.First a few screenshots:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20425_dukcd/1.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20426_q1vjw/2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20427_kkvff/3.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20428_ycmjy/4.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20429_x2esf/5.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20430_biyac/6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20431_su1p9/7.jpg

Now my thoughts:
Well I just played a small amount of it & the gameplay seems totally fun.The worse part, it's badly optimised.Yes folks it butchered my rig with 17-24 Fps with everything on high @1280x1024 & full AF.Add to the injury it lacked AA which was a serious disappointment & as you can see from the screenshots it's very much noticeable.The car handling is pretty easy & seems responsive.The menu style looks like a complete burnout rip off.The ragdoll physics are awesome & pretty much everything you bump into will come in your way sooner or later.Car damage is also pretty good but nothing compared to GriD.It would have turned out to be a good title if only the optimisation was done properly.Flat Out 2 ran super smooth on my rig & had pretty much the same effects & almost near graphical quality to this game.Hence am a bit disappointed with it's performance.I will try it again when I get my 4850 though.Hopefully it will feel a lot better.But it's fun & for those who have almost ripped off their hair trying to control GriD cars, this would be a good change.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 5, 2008)

I just completed DMC4 *with a keyboard*.There is a bonus video for u to unlock if u beat the mini time trial when the credits roll up in the end.
The last 20% of the game has some *Hardcore Rajni Kanth rated action*.(Eg.Dante shoots the handle of a sword with six bullets one behind the other and that while flying in the air around 200m from the ground).

I have heard a similar story frm a Rajni Kanth movie before.In that Rajni has only one bullet and a blade and there are 2 baddies to be taken care of.So Rajni throws the blade first and then shoots on with his gun.


Can u guess what happens????


The bullet hits the blade,splits into two,one half hits the first goonda and the other half on the other goonda.
Now that was some high octane action.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

Some prob here.Don't wanna start a new thread so shooting here.I could not find any branded gamepad around me so bought a local one.I'm on Vista and when I try it in Control Panel it works.But it doesn't when I play GRID.Maybe coz I have the RIPped version.Please help.It is a PnP gamepad,no drivers included.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

If it's the local one then you would probably need to manually configure it in the controls part.It won't auto configure the controls.You won't need the driver disc too as these controller's have drivers only for the vibration feature to work.I got mine working by manually configuring it from within the game's menu & it worked flawlessly.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just got back from a single race event of Flat Out Carnage.First a few screenshots:
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20425_dukcd/1.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20426_q1vjw/2.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20427_kkvff/3.jpg
> ...



where did u get the game from


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> where did u get the game from



Where do u think he got the game from????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> where did u get the game from


Take a wild guess.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> where did u get the game from





allwyndlima said:


> Take a wild guess.



Iam also getting it frm the same source.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got it,from the same source all are getting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

Check out this game called Legendary.Developed by Spark Unlimited.It's a FPS game based on the Unreal Engine 3.Tentative release date if end of September.The game is about Charles Deckard, a thief, who opens the Pandora's box & unleashes hell in modern day.These include mythical creatures from the past invading the present time.I just got off from watching it's Walkthrough footage over game trailers.Looked interesting.Anything with Greek mythical characters is directly of my interest.

Check out it's official website:
*www.legendarythegame.com/

It's multi platform so no one gets left out.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Check out this game called Legendary.Developed by Spark Unlimited.It's a FPS game based on the Unreal Engine 3.Tentative release date if end of September.The game is about Charles Deckard, a thief, who opens the Pandora's box & unleashes hell in modern day.These include mythical creatures from the past invading the present time.I just got off from watching it's Walkthrough footage over game trailers.Looked interesting.Anything with Greek mythical characters is directly of my interest.
> 
> Check out it's official website:
> *www.legendarythegame.com/
> ...



mmm theme looks like Painkiller. I enjoyed Painkiller. This one should be better with better graphics and some innovation.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> If it's the local one then you would probably need to manually configure it in the controls part.It won't auto configure the controls.You won't need the driver disc too as these controller's have drivers only for the vibration feature to work.I got mine working by manually configuring it from within the game's menu & it worked flawlessly.


Did ur desi gamepad worked in GRID? In GRID menu i don't see any option of configuring the controller even though my controller is connected.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
Same here.Same prob in GOW.But it works flawlessly in DMC4 without any configuration.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Did ur desi gamepad worked in GRID? In GRID menu i don't see any option of configuring the controller even though my controller is connected.


Yes it did.It's been a while since I uninstalled the game but now since my card is here I'll give it a shot & let you know the exact process.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> In GRID menu i don't see any option of configuring the controller even though my controller is connected.


 go to the options menu. There is an option there called controls or something. In here there will be two tabs, default and *custom*.
select "custom" & then start assigning the keys


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

^Yep that's pretty much it alright.Forgot the whole menu system.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> go to the options menu. There is an option there called controls or something. In here there will be two tabs, default and *custom*.
> select "custom" & then start assigning the keys




rpm!! good........ always ahead in all aspects in racing games.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just got back from a single race event of Flat Out Carnage.First a few screenshots:
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20425_dukcd/1.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20426_q1vjw/2.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/20427_kkvff/3.jpg
> ...




HERE WE GO, HERE WE GO AGAIN MOTHER****ER       (taken frm a song so dnt diss me )


let me see if the same SOURCE has a good SMALL piece for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

Gave Flatout Carnage a re-run & my apologies on the previous post for the lack of AA in this game.After I got my 4850, it directly picked up AA to the max in this game's configuration utility.Earlier it didn't show even a single level of AA with my 7900GT.Tried this with 8X AA & 16X AF & still the game easily retains 55 FPS.Drops slightly when there is smoke & water effects in excess.The drop is only lowest till 30-32 FPS which picks up instantly after that.Game feels really good after getting a good card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^congrats on ur purchase and dnt worry , the FPS drop is bcoz the crappy optimisation of the game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

Congo allwyndlima!Try out crysis.Show us what this card has got!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.Crysis benchmarked at 1280x1024 with everything on high.Frames:
Min: 20.1 FPS
Avg: 36.41 FPS
Max: 49.5 FPS

This was from the Crysis benchmarking tool.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^nice, but as i said sumwhere that Crysis is *********************************** so dnt rely only on it .. its not the only game in the whole world


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wanted it to be the first game to be stress tested with & so that I could check my load temps.I had completed that game long back on the 7900GT so don't feel like playing it all over again.I mainly got this for the upcoming titles.Games like Turok, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Assassin's Creed were giving a very hard time to my card.So I had to put it to rest.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Turok is not SO good


----------



## Dragoon (Aug 10, 2008)

GTA IV PC version to be released on November 19.

Isn't that great?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

^^Old but good news.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 10, 2008)

well anybody here does remember of prince of persia series
well prince of persia 4 is gonna be released this november
im waiting for it, hope it doesnt get delayed


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2008)

^Boy looks like you really love the prince or those simleys very much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2008)

hey saw an image of DMC4 in which a girl was standing with a sword(same as neo) & claw(again same as neo) 

wat is dat 4..???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 11, 2008)

^Don't remember any such thing.Where did you notice the photo?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

*Godfather II*
While EA Redwood Shores is very busy making the upcoming Dead Space, they have also been working on a new game called The Godfather. EA’s CEO John Riccitiello was very nice to share some info on this game here’s what he had to say.

“You can play this game both at the street level, much like a GTA-style game, but you can also play it top-down, almost like you’re in an RTS, controlling the strategy of the boroughs so you can see what’s going on…

It’s a game that I think we’ll be talking a lot about this fall.”

While you may have to this fall,You can make up that time by finshing Grand Theft Auto 4.
[Gamesindustry.biz]

*SCREENSHOT 1 *


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 19, 2008)

Just hope it doesn't suck like it's prequel did.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Don't remember any such thing.Where did you notice the photo?


In a newspaper...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

They destroyed one more game, **** EA *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys should play Devil May Cry 4. The game is really awesome and a new hero name nero is in this series with a devil arm by which he can pull of devastating busters and devil bringer.His sword red queen can slash enemies in two and the A new power called yamato through which he can wake the demon inside him & can double is special moves in a boss battle. And Dante gets three new powers. I have completed the game. I you need save files contact me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> You guys should play Devil May Cry 4. The game is really awesome and a new hero name nero is in this series with a devil arm by which he can pull of devastating busters and devil bringer.His sword red queen can slash enemies in two and the A new power called yamato through which he can wake the demon inside him & can double is special moves in a boss battle. And Dante gets three new powers. I have completed the game. I you need save files contact me.



You dont read the threads do you? I saw you trolling in the GTA thread too .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You dont read the threads do you? I saw you trolling in the GTA thread too .



chill Kpower........poor guy seems to be exicited with the game....


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

he he, one excited gamer...
its a nice feeling though


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Which is the tool people usually use to do benchmarking.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^As for Crysis, it has an inbuilt benchmarker .

Some use FRAPS while some download benchmarkers for individual games from www.guru3d.com


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^As for Crysis, it has an inbuilt benchmarker .
> 
> Some use FRAPS while some download benchmarkers for individual games from www.guru3d.com


  Which one do you use


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^I dont benchmark my rig . If I do, i use FRAPS.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^nice, but as i said sumwhere that Crysis is *********************************** so dnt rely only on it .. its not the only game in the whole world



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



KPower Mania said:


> ^^As for Crysis, it has an inbuilt benchmarker .
> 
> Some use FRAPS while some download benchmarkers for individual games from www.guru3d.com



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Old but good news.


*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



KPower Mania said:


> ^^I dont benchmark my rig . If I do, i use FRAPS.


*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Thanks for the joke of the day.....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Thanks for the joke of the day.....



You seem to be bashed off in every thread........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> You seem to be bashed off in every thread........



Only by this ****er named prasath_amd....check out every famous and active thread in Gamerz sec. and you will know. He's bashing me uselessly plus with the same set of animated smileys.

n00b of the first order .



prasath_amd said:


> *www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW,

_*REPORTED*_


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 11, 2008)

He has been warned. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=940068&postcount=18


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Please don't get offtopic!!!

F.E.A.R. 2 : Project Origin to be released on February 10, 2009 and Merceneries 2 : World In Flames released.

For latest updates, check out www.gamespot.com


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

just completed hl2-ep2 today.... I KNOW ITS AN OLD game...but after finishing crysis n dmc 4, cudnt frgt the series i left in the middle after hl2.... wat an AWESOME game...

wanna c how it ends with G-MAN....any1 knows its release date?? rumours on net pointing to mid or end of 09'


----------



## sam9s (Sep 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Only by this ****er named prasath_amd....check out every famous and active thread in Gamerz sec. and you will know. He's bashing me uselessly plus with the same set of animated smileys.



Oh man for once I agree with you!.......poor chap has too much proximity with smilies.....



Dragoon said:


> Please don't get offtopic!!!
> 
> F.E.A.R. 2 : Project Origin to be released on February 10, 2009 and Merceneries 2 : World In Flames released.
> 
> For latest updates, check out www.gamespot.com




Hey guys new for you....or for those who do not know yet....

Project Origin is Now F.E.A.R. 2 Warner Bros. and Monolith regain the rights to the F.E.A.R. name and rename Project Origin to F.E.A.R 2......

check this out..

*pc.ign.com/articles/908/908390p1.html

But the game is postponed to be now realised on feb 10 2009.......Man I was SERIOUSLY WAITING for this game.......

Chalo will checkout FARCRY 2 till then......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Oh man for once I agree with you!.......poor chap has too much proximity with smilies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, sorry for my foolishness in the Must Watch Movie thread .


----------



## sam9s (Sep 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, sorry for my foolishness in the Must Watch Movie thread .



Chill Boy..... things happen sometimes.........a geniune advice ....
you might be good at something you might have good knowkdge of something but you loose the credibility the moment you boast.............. just 2 cents form me.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

^.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 15, 2008)

any newz about *prince of persia : prodigy* for pc ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^Ya, its an UbitSoft game .


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone updating this thread??


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mirror's Edge anyone?


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 19, 2008)

will ever  PRINCE OF PERSIA : PRODIGY be released for the PC , i have heard that it will be releasing for the consoles only.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 19, 2008)

yoyo got crysis warhead...will start playing it soon ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

I just watched a gameplay vid of Mirrors Edge and Heavy Rain.

Mirrors edge looks awesome...but may be a little boring if things repeat.

Heavy Rain is from Indigo Prophecy guys if am not wrong.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 20, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> yoyo got crysis warhead...will start playing it soon ...



do let us know when you actually start playing it.....


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 20, 2008)

started playing  .... works fyn...will continue after a week...exams time


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm, what's the image quality and is it very very heavy like CRYSIS?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 20, 2008)

image quality is gud like crysis....i dont have a heavy gaming rig....n it worked fyn..crysis had worked okay too...i played at medium settings...7600GT 256MB GDDR3 card...c2d 2.3ghz..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> started playing  .... works fyn...will continue after a week...exams time




mmmm you got the original???? if no check you PM ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

^^You asking for a link (to the t*****t) ??? Even a 5yr old child can find it with its crack .


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^You asking for a link (to the t*****t) ??? Even a 5yr old child can find it with its crack .



oh really may be I am not that smart......good to know u are.......with the same old arrogance.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

^^D00d, I was joking......


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^D00d, I was joking......



well then it was a poor one....if I must say..

ok finally was able to get crysis warhead working...thanks to *Frederick* fro his support on this..........

Have completed first 3 rounds.....Here is my take on the game. Though I played Crysis only for couple of rounds for some reason I lost the interest and dropped the game, not being able to play at it full glory was also one of the reasons.

Warhead on the other hand starts with you being dropped right in the middle of the action........it immidiately holds your interest and attention unlike the original crysis........graphic quality if you ask me is more or less the same.. BUT warhead is slightly better optimized.... there are 4 levels of graphic settings....Beginner, moderate, gamer and enthuziastic....... with my current config I am able to run warhead at "Gamer" setting res 1440x990 16x antializing, but its not ultra smooth......either I lower down the antializing to 4x or change the setting to moderate with 16x antilizing to get ultra smooth FPS.........

But the 3rd round changed everything for me.......3rd round is all in snow and with very heavy n high texture quality.....I was simply not able to run the game on gamer setting.........I had to choose moderate with 2x antilizing to get the ultrasmooth FPS.........nevertheless the game still looks really beautifull even on these not so good setting (which anyhow has now become the trade mark for Crysis game of series)

So I'd say Warhead is only marginally better than Crysis AFA graphic optimization is concerned........but definately better gripping action right from the begining.......and hope it gets better as I progress ahead......

People with 4850/4870.....can share their experience as well.......if anybody is playing warhead....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 22, 2008)

^^
Thanx.

And could u shed light on Gameplay and all ....
As I didnt enjoy Crysis that much ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

Just wait for 2 more days then will probably post me experience.Hardy Har Har!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Thanx.
> 
> And could u shed light on Gameplay and all ....
> As I didnt enjoy Crysis that much ...



Gameplay is more or less the same......but the action is fast and gripping. Story progresses with a rapid pace......that is somethin I liked. I think even the AI is better. As I said I did not play Crysis long enough to comprehensively compare, but as an enthuziastic gamer I have not lost the interest in the game yet as I did in Crysis.........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

I am gettibg it, will post a review soon.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Gameplay is more or less the same......but the action is fast and gripping. Story progresses with a rapid pace......that is somethin I liked. I think even the AI is better. As I said I did not play Crysis long enough to comprehensively compare, but as an enthuziastic gamer I have not lost the interest in the game yet as I did in Crysis.........



thanks  .. Thats encouraging.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

CRYSIS is a gud game, but not perfect, and + it's requirements to run in it's full glory is just TOO MUCH


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> CRYSIS is a gud game, but not perfect, and + it's requirements to run in it's full glory is just TOO MUCH



+1 ^^


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 23, 2008)

^^
Now comp@ddict will consider u Stupid


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 23, 2008)

i said "+1 ^^" not "^^ +1"
hence, im extremely smart 

*i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/Xaviergraham/Cool-256x256.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 23, 2008)

^


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i said "+1 ^^" not "^^ +1"
> hence, im extremely smart
> 
> *i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/Xaviergraham/Cool-256x256.png



lol


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 23, 2008)

damn!!! no use posting here....my posts r still at 14 !!!! ive been on this forum since ages!!! :-O

PS:: any1 knows how i can chng my username ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> damn!!! no use posting here....my posts r still at 14 !!!! ive been on this forum since ages!!! :-O
> 
> PS:: any1 knows how i can chng my username ??



lol...haha.......

BTW, you can change your username by PMing an admin (guys with orange username).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Why are you guys rubbing your noses on someones darn username? You are suppose to post some new games comming out.
New news:-Call of duty world at war released(leaked) in piracy markers in India.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Why are you guys rubbing your noses on someones darn username? You are suppose to post some new games comming out.
> New news:-Call of duty world at war released(leaked) in piracy markers in India.



ya and a n00b teaches us how to behave and post here..

remember you have been miserabled one time ?? And you are still at 9 posts 

Getting miserabled at 9 posts is an amazing acheivement.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ya and a n00b teaches us how to behave and post here..
> 
> remember you have been miserabled one time ?? And you are still at 9 posts
> 
> Getting miserabled at 9 posts is an amazing acheivement.



You cannot judge a person by his post count Mr Snob. Just because you are at 800+ does not entitle you to be an expert or him a noob. Everybody has his own share of intellect.......
I can see your this "more post - Better brain" phobia pretty clearly, been posing like crazyss everywhere and have reached an 800 mark in just 3 months......doesnt prove a thing you know.............
Even if you have a contradiction learn to respect.....



jojothedragon said:


> New news:-Call of duty world at war released(leaked) in piracy markers in India.



Can you confirm that.......Gamespot shows as 11th Nov as the release date.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 25, 2008)

Anybody here played "STALKER : Clear Sky"?
Any short/long review is welcome.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> You cannot judge a person by his post count Mr Snob. Just because you are at 800+ does not entitle you to be an expert or him a noob. Everybody has his own share of intellect.......
> I can see your this "more post - Better brain" phobia pretty clearly, been posing like crazyss everywhere and have reached an 800 mark in just 3 months......doesnt prove a thing you know.............
> Even if you have a contradiction learn to respect.....
> 
> ...



I know you are icon/legend on this forum and I am just a punny little 13yr old kid but have you ever come across jojothedragon's posts ??? He's already been miserabled once in such a short posting time.



arijit_2404 said:


> Anybody here played "STALKER : Clear Sky"?
> Any short/long review is welcome.



GameSpot has put up a review .......go read it.

They gave it a 7.0


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2008)

I am also 13 only. I just wanted to remind you guys about the original purpose of this thread. Any way i am now playing COD World At Wat now and about to completed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> I am also 13 only. I just wanted to remind you guys about the original purpose of this thread. Any way i am now playing COD World At Wat now and about to completed.



Dont wanna be rude otherwise every forum member will come here and will try to bash me but post some screenies for proof.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

It's obvious that the game hasn't even released yet, leave alone being leaked.No preview copies received either.So no question of him playing the game.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I know you are icon/legend on this forum and I am just a punny little 13yr



Good to know you realised.....now keep that in mind.



allwyndlima said:


> It's obvious that the game hasn't even released yet, leave alone being leaked.No preview copies received either.So no question of him playing the game.



You talking about COD : World at war....na.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Good to know you realised.....now keep that in mind.



I always had it in mind....... did I ever talk to you in a rude manner...... and you always bashed me ....... well dosent matter much..... coz I cant feel anything.



Ontopic :- Played this new racing game called Pure. Its nice. Must play for any Motocross Madness fan...... stunting on a quad ATV is always fun .


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> I am also 13 only. I just wanted to remind you guys about the original purpose of this thread. Any way i am now playing COD World At Wat now and about to completed.



can you put some original screenies while playing the game....... just curious you know......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> You talking about COD : World at war....na.


Yep.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I always had it in mind....... did I ever talk to you in a rude manner...... and you always bashed me ....... well dosent matter much..... coz I cant feel anything.



No you havent.... I respect that, and though you can say its none of by business but I feel you have an attitude even while having a usual/normal conversation........anyway I will stop interupting if you feel I am always bashing you.........no hard feelings......



> Ontopic :- Played this new racing game called Pure. Its nice. Must play for any Motocross Madness fan...... stunting on a quad ATV is always fun



BTW is it the same pure which has been floating around the net recently as a free game. I read it was an RTS game......



allwyndlima said:


> Yep.



Yea I thought so......he is saying he is playing it.....cant believe it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

That's because he is blatantly lying.No point in asking for proof as there is none.

Samy did you complete Warhead?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> No you havent.... I respect that, and though you can say its none of by business but I feel you have an attitude even while having a usual/normal conversation........anyway I will stop interupting if you feel I am always bashing you.........no hard feelings......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries....... you have the right to inturrept me....... anyways, lets not divert . Pure is a freestyle stunting/racing game. Its not a free game. Its made by Disney


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> That's because he is blatantly lying.No point in asking for proof as there is none.
> 
> Samy did you complete Warhead?




No allwy I usually get only an hour or two on weekdays for gaming........ Job and all you know. Its only one weekends I turn myself a full time gamer........ I am on the fourth round. Actually there was a bug in the game I got..... the Bin folder was currupt and so I was not able to load my quick save games. I had to get the game again from a different source. This ones good. I saved my savegames before reinstaling the game and so now I am able to properly reload. Completed the 3rd round. Its really full of action, far intense than original crysis (atleast till the first 3 rounds I played in crysis). Get the game worth the effort (till now atleast).



KPower Mania said:


> no worries....... you have the right to inturrept me....... anyways, lets not divert . Pure is a freestyle stunting/racing game. Its not a free game. Its made by Disney



mmm so its not the same game......quite a coincidence......Pure is not a casual/common name......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> No allwy I usually get only an hour or two on weekdays for gaming........ Job and all you know. Its only one weekends I turn myself a full time gamer........ I am on the fourth round. Actually there was a bug in the game I got..... the Bin folder was currupt and so I was not able to load my quick save games. I had to get the game again from a different source. This ones good. I saved my savegames before reinstaling the game and so now I am able to properly reload. Completed the 3rd round. Its really full of action, far intense than original crysis (atleast till the first 3 rounds I played in crysis). Get the game worth the effort (till now atleast).
> 
> 
> 
> mmm so its not the same game......quite a coincidence......Pure is not a casual/common name......



I saw some gameplay videos on YouTube.......... the action just looks mind-blowing and add to that the game is optimised to look better and run better. I am getting it (actually, I have got 90% of it.... will be playing in the evening if I get free from journals and stuff).


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

@to all
will you guys stop talking about pirated games?

almost in every thread in gamerz section, all they talk about "i got it from "that source", "downloaded this/that much""

COME ON!!!

there's absolutely NO need to tell us how much you downloaded or from where you got it.

if its ORIGINAL, then tell us the address/shop name frm where you got it & at what price.
Otherwise, just stay on topic.



the atmosphere here is becoming more & more like a warez forum


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @to all
> will you guys stop talking about pirated games?
> 
> almost in every thread in gamerz section, all they talk about "i got it from "that source", "downloaded this/that much""
> ...



ok sorry once again.

But swear to Satan and tell me that you dont download/buy pirated stuff .


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ok sorry once again.
> 
> But swear to Satan and tell me that you dont download/buy pirated stuff .


OMG!!!

read my post ALL OVER AGAIN

i said DONT DISCUSS ABOUT YOUR "OTHER" SOURCE of games HERE

this is a tech, anti-piracy oriented forum, well thats how it was when I joined


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> read my post ALL OVER AGAIN
> 
> ...



Ok I get you...... I wont discuss about it...... I swear to the mighty Satan.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @to all
> will you guys stop talking about pirated games?
> 
> almost in every thread in gamerz section, all they talk about "i got it from "that source", "downloaded this/that much""
> ...



chill out RPM what happ to you......nobody is *discussing* the sources.... are they??......we all get the data the same way (except may be few). These "sources" and the way we get the data is so common, obvious and inherent to the system through which we aquire our games we play and the movies we watch that some times unintentionally we invariably bring this in to casual discuession. I am sure most of us has no intentions to actually exchange thoughts over anything related to Piracy.......

Remember even if you hate the system you still are a part of it........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

^^True.

Ok I installed and play the first 10mins of Crysis Warhead. Impressive.


----------



## PCWORM (Sep 26, 2008)

I am eagerly waitn for RAGE.....it has got awesome graphics...
Rage videos:---
*www.gametrailers.com/game/5315.html


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2008)

The only 2 biggies next month for me are Dead Space & Far Cry 2.Wonder when Legendary is actually going to release?


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> I am eagerly waitn for RAGE.....it has got awesome graphics...
> Rage videos:---
> *www.gametrailers.com/game/5315.html


yup


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

30th September .........Brothers in Arms :- Hell's Highway


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yes, i forgot WW era


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2008)

DOOM 4 is officially announced.......wow. I hope they learn from Quake 4 and concentrate more on gameplay and innovation rather merely on getting the graphic details to its limits


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

BFG is back, yay !!!

IMO apart from darkness, which is a poor excuse for hardcore gamers. I was more than satisfied with Doom 3, of course I didnt care about story. Pure raw thrashing was it 

But hey am waiting for Rage before, it will fun to smack those hilly-billy guys  John Carmack make it something awesome this time.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok Guys FINISHED Crysis Warhead. And coz I have finished it does mean that the game was able to hold the interest. As I said Warhead has a LOT of action and its pretty much tough to fight your way ahead (on the hard level - 75%). But the game itself is tooooo short, its the shortest game I have played. 4-6 Hrs is max you need at a stretch to complete this game in one go (at the Hard level). There was one more level which can make the game bit more prolonged, but I enjoyed the game through out, I wish there was bit more of squad based fight like it was in Quake 4. I really enjoy the feel of myself fighiting through the baddies everywhere and meeting my squad and then we all together kick some serious ass. Quake 4 gave me this feel quite often. Its there in Warhead as well but just a couple of times. Still the game was pretty much enjoyable.........next stop...Farcry 2 or NFS:Undercover.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok Guys FINISHED Crysis Warhead. And coz I have finished it does mean that the game was able to hold the interest. As I said Warhead has a LOT of action and its pretty much tough to fight your way ahead (on the hard level - 75%). But the game itself is tooooo short, its the shortest game I have played. 4-6 Hrs is max you need at a stretch to complete this game in one go (at the Hard level). There was one more level which can make the game bit more prolonged, but I enjoyed the game through out, I wish there was bit more of squad based fight like it was in Quake 4. I really enjoy the feel of myself fighiting through the baddies everywhere and meeting my squad and then we all together kick some serious ass. Quake 4 gave me this feel quite often. Its there in Warhead as well but just a couple of times. Still the game was pretty much enjoyable.........next stop...Farcry 2 or NFS:Undercover.....



OK if you guyz have time, check out my Warhead review in the 'Reviews' section . The game is really good. BTW, if you wanna play the shortest game, play Stranglehold . Will be getting STALKER : Clear Sky by tomorrow morning...... will share my views on it. Especially with T159 .


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok Guys FINISHED Crysis Warhead. And coz I have finished it does mean that the game was able to hold the interest. As I said Warhead has a LOT of action and its pretty much tough to fight your way ahead (on the hard level - 75%). But the game itself is tooooo short, its the shortest game I have played. 4-6 Hrs is max you need at a stretch to complete this game in one go (at the Hard level). There was one more level which can make the game bit more prolonged, but I enjoyed the game through out, I wish there was bit more of squad based fight like it was in Quake 4. I really enjoy the feel of myself fighiting through the baddies everywhere and meeting my squad and then we all together kick some serious ass. Quake 4 gave me this feel quite often. Its there in Warhead as well but just a couple of times. Still the game was pretty much enjoyable.........next stop...Farcry 2 or NFS:Undercover.....


ya, cw is shorter than crysis, but what crytek did this time is add more AI opponents (my thoughts).

i found the snow/frozen lvl to be toughest.

aliens , add keeping in touch with Kyong noob. the KPA nano suit noobs did all the dirty work for me. damaging the alien (big ones) a lot, which made my life easy, just 1 grenade/rocket was enuf to take em down, the others resereved for KPA


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 28, 2008)

Completed Warhead just now.Great game,Great Action.Somewhat better story than the first one(Same story but diff point of view).
yeah I agree with Sam9s.The game is one of the shortest game to be made in the recent times.Any way was still enjoyable.Except the increased dose of action pretty much everything is the same as the first game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys I recommand STALKER Clear Sky to anyone with a decent rig........... you MUST play it. It looks so splendid on HIGH settings that you will be mesmerised........I was just staring agape at the sun's visuals.......just simply mind-blowing. The game is tough though but still its a must play for its grafix alone!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Just forgot to add James Bond Quantum of Solace to the list.Based on the much acclaimed COD 4 engine, Bond finally get his next-generation avatar as well.I caught up with some preview footage of this game over a show called 'Game' being telecasted on Star Sports.The game looks really amazing.Better than any Bond game I have played so far.Set to release in North America on 3rd of November, which is almost near to it's movie's theatrical release as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

New James Bond movie also coming ?? AWESOME!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just forgot to add James Bond Quantum of Solace to the list.Based on the much acclaimed COD 4 engine, Bond finally get his next-generation avatar as well.I caught up with some preview footage of this game over a show called 'Game' being telecasted on Star Sports.The game looks really amazing.Better than any Bond game I have played so far.Set to release in North America on 3rd of November, which is almost near to it's movie's theatrical release as well.



mmmm I have played just one bond game (Nightfire I guess........cheez I get confused on this   ) any how that game was pretty decent. I wont say I enjoyed that a lot but playable.......another game on the same genre (a female secret agent) called "*No ones lives for ever*" by Monolith (FEAR fame) was far more enjoyable than 007.

Allwy you play the game when its out and report I will follow on your suggestion....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2008)

Sir Yes Sir.

BTW No One Lives Forever 2 was awesome.Better than Nightfire as well.But the best Bond games are on the PS2.Now with Quantum of Solace I guess things should change.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

No one Lives for Ever 2 was amazing. We had all those things which we can use to take down the enemies. In the first level we had a crossbow too . But the game was damn hard !

Brothers in Arms : Hell's Highway post-poned to 8th September......WTF!! 

Anyways, I will content myself by playing Brothers in Arms : Earned in Blood till then...


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No one Lives for Ever 2 was amazing. We had all those things which we can use to take down the enemies. In the first level we had a crossbow too . But the game was damn hard !
> 
> Brothers in Arms : Hell's Highway post-poned to 8th September......WTF!!
> 
> Anyways, I will content myself by playing Brothers in Arms : Earned in Blood till then...



8th september???
U sure because today is 1st October


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 1, 2008)

FIFA 09 leaked.It is due in 2 weeks for North American release.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> 8th september???
> U sure because today is 1st October



oops!! Typo......its 8th October.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 1, 2008)

Got Pure today.
Played it.Really great game.But I think it is buggy cause when I tried to load my second game it is just showing the racers avatar and not loading the game.
Anyway fun game and nice graphics


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 1, 2008)

FIFA 09 was due to release on 3rd Oct in the UK, but it's already leaked - Reloaded!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Sir Yes Sir.
> 
> BTW No One Lives Forever 2 was awesome.Better than Nightfire as well.But the best Bond games are on the PS2.Now with Quantum of Solace I guess things should change.



oops never ment to by bossy.........looking forward for QOS


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 2, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> FIFA 09 was due to release on 3rd Oct in the UK, but it's already leaked - Reloaded!!



Lots of Skill Moves.(Saw on YouTube)
This time PES 09 will get a hard fight


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 2, 2008)

Fifa 09 has cool graphics.This year they seem to have worked upon the graphics.
Although I am really waiting for something like Cricket 2009


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

Cricket sux for me so I dont care about it.......but football has an integral part in my life so I will try and get FIFA09 as soon as the seeder-leecher ratio gets better 8)


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 4, 2008)

Played FIFA 2009 today.The best fifa ever.Excellent graphics,cool new moves and now u can play the  game completely with mouse.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> Cricket sux for me so I dont care about it.......but football has an integral part in my life so I will try and get FIFA09 as soon as the seeder-leecher ratio gets better



Will you ever stop talking about Piracy.......?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Will you ever stop talking about Piracy.......?



Nope.



ajaybc said:


> Played FIFA 2009 today.The best fifa ever.Excellent graphics,cool new moves and now u can play the  game completely with mouse.



Can you explain this in detail ? I cant see how you can play a soccer game with mouse !!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> Nope.



Your arrogance is useless.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Your arrogance is useless.



I dont care......I am what I am and I happy to be what I am


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

^^
So be it


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> I dont care......I am what I am and I happy to be what I am


Thats not good in all case kid... You are who u are? Thats not gonna be change.. But the way u talk to people can be changed... Just think abt that..That helps in future... As i am kinda person like u, i suffer a lot when i was in my college and i worry for them now... My personal advice for u...Hope u understand that...!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats not good in all case kid... You are who u are? Thats not gonna be change.. But the way u talk to people can be changed... Just think abt that..That helps in future... As i am kinda person like u, i suffer a lot when i was in my college and i worry for them now... My personal advice for u...Hope u understand that...!



I wont change. My parents, teachers, friends, girl friends and even my relatives tried. I WONT CHANGE ! No-one can remove the anger and rage inside me. And I dont give a **** about it!


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Can you explain this in detail ? I cant see how you can play a soccer game with mouse !!



U control players with mouse.If u have possession and click on any of ur team players teh ball will be passed and if i click anywhere else it will pull off a through ball.If u click and hold it will be a long pass.The currently active player will follow ur mouse.So to move teh player u just have to move the mouse in that direction.To shoot right click and the ball will be shot at the direction of the mouse.upon scrolling the player will run.If scroll after placing the mouse on somebody he will move in frnt of u to recieve ur pass.
When u dont have the ball click on the player with ball and he will do a conservative tackle.And for a sliding tackle do a right click. 

And btw Kpower ur attitude reminds me of Nero frm DMC4


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> U control players with mouse.If u have possession and click on any of ur team players teh ball will be passed and if i click anywhere else it will pull off a through ball.If u click and hold it will be a long pass.The currently active player will follow ur mouse.So to move teh player u just have to move the mouse in that direction.To shoot right click and the ball will be shot at the direction of the mouse.upon scrolling the player will run.If scroll after placing the mouse on somebody he will move in frnt of u to recieve ur pass.
> When u dont have the ball click on the player with ball and he will do a conservative tackle.And for a sliding tackle do a right click.
> 
> And btw Kpower ur attitude reminds me of Nero frm DMC4



Thanks for the info dude.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> I wont change. My parents, teachers, friends, girl friends and even my relatives tried. I WONT CHANGE ! No-one can remove the anger and rage inside me. And I dont give a **** about it!


gf?...... (No hard feelings, i was just wondering, i have no gf when i was 13.. I got one at my 11th std....)
BTW You may think abt this in future.... Till then, still the same KPowerMania...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> *gf?*...... (No hard feelings, i was just wondering, i have no gf when i was 13.. I got one at my 11th std....)
> BTW You may think abt this in future.... Till then, still the same KPowerMania...



It is plural actually.....but alas, leave it !

BiA : HH delayed by two days to 10th Oct.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> It is plural actually.....but alas, leave it !


I see u shaping better now.. Keep it up and be good to all....
My wishes for that....


----------



## hellgate (Oct 6, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Will you ever stop talking about Piracy.......?


 
boy u talk as though u buy all original softwares and games and dont use pirated stuffs at all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

hellgate said:


> boy u talk as though u buy all original softwares and games and dont use pirated stuffs at all.



nicely stated


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin delayed to mid-feb next year.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I see u shaping better now.. Keep it up and be good to all....
> My wishes for that....



ok...so as I am a good kid now, Thank you uncle .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> ok...so as I am a good kid now, Thank you uncle .


 ... I am just 23...grr...
Better u be as u before...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2008)

hellgate said:


> boy u talk as though u buy all original softwares and games and dont use pirated stuffs at all.



so, whats your point?

piracy is cool & to discuss about it is uber cool?

feel free to discuss piracy or whatever thru IM's, why on this forum???


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 6, 2008)

Bhai log, in sab games k Baap ko kyun bhool jaatey ho... GTA IV. Come one come all, if I can't the original copy of this game(not 'cause of budget but because of unavailability here), I'll get the pirated one and host my own server to play it online.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai log, in sab games k Baap ko kyun bhool jaatey ho... GTA IV. Come one come all, if I can't the original copy of this game(not 'cause of budget but because of unavailability here), I'll get the pirated one and host my own server to play it online.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope Bully Scholarship Edition doesn't get delayed either.It's clashing with Far Cry 2's release date.

Not to forget EA's Dead Space which is due on 20th.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 6, 2008)

Huh?
I havent heard of either of these games....
Care 2 shed some light on them ??


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai log, in sab games k Baap ko kyun bhool jaatey ho... GTA IV. Come one come all, if I can't the original copy of this game(not 'cause of budget but because of unavailability here), I'll get the pirated one and host my own server to play it online.



GTA IV never came out on PC......yet (correct me if i am wrong)....biggest dissappointment



allwyndlima said:


> F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin delayed to mid-feb next year.



Yep mentioned that a couple of times......thats one game I am waiting like more than anything......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

The latest GTA is supposed to come on PC...but when anyone knows?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2008)

Resident Evil 5 releasing Q2 2009 and as usual only on console platform.....grrrrrr I though they might release RE 4 on PC later but no they prefer to move ahead with RE 5 and again only on consoles..........why oh why....


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

wasn't Biohazzard RE 4 ?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil_4


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm....well...FIFA09 must hav been mentioned already...

watelz.......PES 2009....hmm....and....letz search for more games...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

@comp@ddict: The release date for GTA IV is set to 18th November in North America.

@Sam: RE4 was available on the PC as well.Though the port was badly messed up there were several graphics patches & mouse support fix available which made it more or less playable.But yet it remains one of the best survival horror games of all time.I would kill someone literally to play RE5.I crave for it far more than GeOW 2 & even God of War 3.

After watching gazillion gameplay videos I believe this is going to be a stellar title.Plus there is co-op gameplay too.I am so willing to buy either a PS3 or a 360 at this point to play this game i.e. if the developers don't announce a PC version announcement soon.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @comp@ddict: The release date for GTA IV is set to 18th November in North America.
> 
> @Sam: RE4 was available on the PC as well.Though the port was badly messed up there were several graphics patches & mouse support fix available which made it more or less playable.But yet it remains one of the best survival horror games of all time.I would kill someone literally to play RE5.I crave for it far more than GeOW 2 & even God of War 3.
> 
> After watching gazillion gameplay videos I believe this is going to be a stellar title.Plus there is co-op gameplay too.I am so willing to buy either a PS3 or a 360 at this point to play this game i.e. if the developers don't announce a PC version announcement soon.



mmmm is RE 4 worth the effort, coz even I am a fan of RE series....and enjoy their gameplay...... why cant they bloody release the game on PC natively along with consoles as well...like most of the other developers do.......cheez man...irritating....RE 5 looks awsome.....

I also checkedout gameplay movie for *Dead Space*...looks quite intense (fighting wierd aliens in space)...reminds me of this awsome title I played called *The Thing*.....
Looking forward to dead space now as well....darn loads of game to look forwarded to. Few more I think would be interesting to wait.......*CROME 2, THEY and THE HUNT* to name a few.......cheezz.....my Gamespot wishlist is at its max till date......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

Well if you can get the graphical patches in place & hook it up with a controller then yeah it's worth every bit of the effort.Some screenshot seems graphically better than the PS2 version.Capcom was earlier notorious for f*cking ports up badly for the PC.DMC 3 suffered a bad fate but now things are looking on the brighter side with the advent of the MT Framework engine used in DMC4.Capcom have really made optimisation to it's max & seems to have hit the jackpot for PC porting.I had read a news article which went something like this:


> "All major titles launched during the next fiscal year or thereafter will be developed as multi-platform games," reads Capcom's shareholder report for its fiscal year 2008, which ended on March 31 of this year.
> 
> Henceforth, Capcom will develop many of its games using its internal MT Framework technology, "an integrated development environment built to provide common development tools for Xbox 360, PS3 and PC platforms."
> 
> As a result, the company "will aim to increase revenue and dramatically increase the number of users by launching, for example, Resident Evil 5, Street Fighter IV and Bionic Commando [on multiple platforms]."


Source: *www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/54686

I don't know how much truth lies in it but if what they say is true then it might just breed good news for us.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2008)

when will alan awake release.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

wake it is, alan wake

2009 or later


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

Not much news on it's release dates yet.Nor is an approx ETA is given.It still lurks somewhere in 2009.Wonder how long it will take?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well if you can get the graphical patches in place & hook it up with a controller then yeah it's worth every bit of the effort.Some screenshot seems graphically better than the PS2 version.Capcom was earlier notorious for f*cking ports up badly for the PC.DMC 3 suffered a bad fate but now things are looking on the brighter side with the advent of the MT Framework engine used in DMC4.Capcom have really made optimisation to it's max & seems to have hit the jackpot for PC porting.I had read a news article which went something like this:
> 
> Source: *www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/54686
> 
> I don't know how much truth lies in it but if what they say is true then it might just breed good news for us.



mmmm I guess I will hope n wait for RE 5 on PC then. BTW did anyone check out the game play movie for *THEY* cool if you ask me.... It does gives that eirrie/scary feeling with some serious firepower....... added this to wishlist as well...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Bhai log, Farcry 2 ki kya date hai? Well as my Final year major Project, I'm too thinking of making a game but dunno if find any Beta tester for it?  Well all I've decided is its name, u choose one:
"Badla Jagiray Da" OR "Jhadiyon Ki peechhe Chhoopa Nunga Nau Jawan"


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai log, Farcry 2 ki kya date hai? Well as my Final year major Project, I'm too thinking of making a game but dunno if find any Beta tester for it?  Well all I've decided is its name, u choose one:
> "Badla Jagiray Da" OR "Jhadiyon Ki peechhe Chhoopa Nunga Nau Jawan"



LOL 

Anyways, FarCry 2 is slated to release around 18th of October.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 7, 2008)

RTS lovers anyone???

"Tom Clancy's EndWar" is slated on November 4 for X360 and PS3. PC version isn't confirmed yet 

But ESRB official site states that it's meant for PC, PS3 and X360 - all three. Hope this is correct.

This game has voice command interface to give command to units and squads.


Update: Fracture, NBA going to be released in this week.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

hOPE its for PC tooo....
Me is a Great fan of Tom Clancy series


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Any new freeware game releases?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 7, 2008)

Brother's in Arms Hell's Highway releases today.Eagerly waiting to play it.
Its PS3 and XBOX360 versions scored good in reviews.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

OMFG Silent Hill 5 : Homecoming and Wolfenstein are on my list. Hope they preserve the spirit of Silent Hill and not make it as some action survival :/

Trailer of Wolfenstein is just frikkin smashing, once again I want to feel the richness:
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey8g56I7yM8

Pyramid Head is back, hola sh!te with a new look and that might blade:
*silenthill5.net/news/data/upimages/silent_hill5_ps3xbox360.jpg

Me so likes post apocalyptic, WW and survival horror


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while....

i havent seen the trailers or videos of far cry 2.... so cant comment on it...maybe its a gud game as an alltogether new project...but if its getting its hype due to its prequel.....I JUST DONT GET WHY!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while....
> 
> i havent seen the trailers or videos of far cry 2.... so cant comment on it...maybe its a gud game as an alltogether new project...but if its getting its hype due to its prequel.....I JUST DONT GET WHY!!!



Dude, look at the island and the gfx.... I hope u play it with less difficulty level... And the game play was real damn good.... Each and every one has their own wish... I cant comment on that....
So just thinking why people hate FarCry.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while....
> 
> i havent seen the trailers or videos of far cry 2.... so cant comment on it...maybe its a gud game as an alltogether new project...but if its getting its hype due to its prequel.....I JUST DONT GET WHY!!!



FAR CRY IS A FPS.....if you really mean what you wrote then it shows that you havent played any FPS.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude, look at the island and the gfx.... I hope u play it with less difficulty level... And the game play was real damn good.... Each and every one has their own wish... I cant comment on that....
> So just thinking why people hate FarCry.....



Even if it didnt have the freedom.....then too its awesome coz its a frigging _*FPS*_.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while....
> 
> i havent seen the trailers or videos of far cry 2.... so cant comment on it...maybe its a gud game as an alltogether new project...but if its getting its hype due to its prequel.....I JUST DONT GET WHY!!!



for me Farcry outshined for its scenic beauty and the stealth it needed to progress......some other factors like huge maps (which usually allowed me to take an altogerther different route to acomplish a task ), admirable AI and engrossing soundtrack made the game absolutely enjoyble.

What your best take on an FPS lets hear it......

*Guys I am eager to discuess some really cool games I have read and seen the video in the recent month coming in 2009. I think we should have a sequel to this thread for games in 2009, I am working on it and soon will have the thread ready...........lets discuess for 2009 as well on the upcoming thread.......what do you people say*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while....
> 
> i havent seen the trailers or videos of far cry 2.... so cant comment on it...maybe its a gud game as an alltogether new project...but if its getting its hype due to its prequel.....I JUST DONT GET WHY!!!


So then Crysis must be a joke for you right?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

whoa whoa calm down ppl....all turning against me ??



KPower Mania said:


> FAR CRY IS A FPS.....if you really mean what you wrote then it shows that you havent played any FPS.


im a die hard fan of fps games dude....as a matter if fact im a cs 1.6 semi-pro  (seriously)



allwyndlima said:


> So then Crysis must be a joke for you right?



the last fps i played was crysis warhead..LOVED IT...i dont need to go into they WHYs of it,i guess u all know that



sam9s said:


> What your best take on an FPS lets hear it......



hmm...well, i guess i count hl2,bioshock,cod4(AWESOME!!) etc. to be some of the best fps around...loved them(excluding the multiplayer games luke ut04 n cs obviously...)

dont mean to offend the game guys...i guess i didnt really find the graphics that appealing...it was alrite.different opinions rite?? 


also, it says "]-[ E l l F R 4 G G 3 R" beneath my name...u expect me to frag in some sh1tty RTS??  OH DAMN!! now the RTS fans will gun me down !! :O


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> whoa whoa calm down ppl....all turning against me ??
> 
> 
> im a die hard fan of fps games dude....as a matter if fact im a cs 1.6 semi-pro  (seriously)
> ...



lol dude, chill......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> the last fps i played was crysis warhead..LOVED IT...i dont need to go into they WHYs of it,i guess u all know that


Don't mean to be pushy but your current statement seems exactly contradictory to the Far Cry comment.



> i personally dont understand y ppl are so excited for far cry 2....i just finished playing far cry due to all the hype and i found it quite boring...i mean... *u keep shooting n moving through jungles doing plain old repetitve tasks given by some guy on the radio whom u get to c once i a while*....


Isn't that pretty much what you do in Crysis as well? The only thing I can take out of Far Cry is the Nano Suit.Rest everything remains intact.Infact the AI in Far Cry is 10 times tougher than in Crysis.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Brothers in Arms : Hells Highway out [you know where] . Go grab it guyz.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 8, 2008)

waiting for a review..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 8, 2008)

^^
BiA series doesn't need any review. Sirf naam-i kaafi hai.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^
> BiA series doesn't need any review. Sirf naam-i kaafi hai.



+1


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 8, 2008)

Reviews will come shortly as none of us here have a Gigabit Unlimited broadband connection(thoda aur wish karo!  )


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Brothers in Arms : Hells Highway out [you know where] . Go grab it guyz.


i know about it but i am waiting for skullptura.anyways what the reviews says about this anticipated game.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 9, 2008)

Another game has been delayed in PC platform due to piracy.

*Tom Clancy's EndWar* (next gen RTS that has voice command based game play)
This game has been delayed for PC and it is unlikely going to be released this year at least. 
Console gamers will be getting this title on November 4, whereas no definite release date has been announced for PC.

details here: website




Plasma_Snake said:


> Reviews will come shortly as none of us here have a Gigabit Unlimited broadband connection(thoda aur wish karo!  )




I have, but I always wait and watch for a few days before I go for a game.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 9, 2008)

Iam waiting for Bully.I think it is one of the very few games I missed because of not having a console


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

Bully is a great game.......I have played it......I have played it a lot!


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of game is it? i mean RPG?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i know about it but i am waiting for skullptura.anyways what the reviews says about this anticipated game.




Oh man watch while naming the rippers...



arijit_2404 said:


> I have, but I always wait and watch for a few days before I go for a game.



Where on this planet r u fellowman, to have a Gigabyte Unlimited connection.....


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 9, 2008)

Got Brother's in Arms Hells Highway.
Here are a few screenshots
*harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-24-23-73.jpg

*harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-25-01-07.jpg

*harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-25-04-81.jpg

*harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-25-31-53.jpg

*harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-26-25-25.jpg

When AA is enabled the game FPS takes a deep hit.
The character detail is just jaw dropping.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> What kind of game is it? i mean RPG?



Sandbox/Free Roaming/Action-Adventure


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> What kind of game is it? i mean RPG?


Think of it as a GTA meets high school kind of game.Minus the violence & explicit language.The game is extremely fun & engaging.I haven't liked a single Rockstar game till now but this is the only one which I was able to follow & complete.It's very addictive once you start playing it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey allwyndlima, there is SOME explicit language and violence but nothing compared to GTA .



Harvik780 said:


> Got Brother's in Arms Hells Highway.
> Here are a few screenshots
> *harvik80.fileave.com/biahh%202008-10-09%2010-24-23-73.jpg
> 
> ...



 Thanks man..... that looks promising. And IMO, on resolution more than 1280x1024, you dont need AA (except some games).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

@KPM: The explicit language is very minimal.Nothing with the F bombs or it's equivalent.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I haven't liked a single Rockstar game till now but this is the only one which I was able to follow & complete.I


  WTH? R U trying to say that u didn't like the GTA Series, AFA I know it is  Rockstar product besides Max Payne Series!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope.Trust me I'm not a GTA fan nor have I liked it that much.

But just wanted to try GTA IV as I tried it for sometime on the Xbox 360 & felt it was a bit interesting.Let's see.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> And IMO, on resolution more than 1280x1024, you dont need AA (except some games).



Nope.......not necessarily..... depends upon the monitor as well.....


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2008)

Played the Quantum Of Solace Demo.The game looks promising and i'm sure to get it.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2008)

Far Cry 2
*Can you run it?*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it says that my system can run it but says that my GPU has SM 3.0! WTH??? Its HD4850 for Hanuman's sake, its got SM 4.1 support too, DX 10.1 capable. I ain't trustin' these System Requirement lab guys ne more!


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2008)

Brothers In Arms Hells Highway is easily one of the worst games i have ever played.Its a joke to say it uses PhysX.The enemy and friendly AI sucks and the gameplay is repetative.
There are a lot of performance flaws also.The multiplayer sucks as well.
Don't know how this game made up to the anticipated games list of Guru3d.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

^^hmm..... I like the game after watching gameplay movies. I am getting it....... free mein lenee mein kya jaata hain ? .


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys have started the thread for upcoming games for 2009....I think we can now discuess for all 2008 end quarted and 2009 Q1,2,3 games in that thread........

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=962896#post962896


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 12, 2008)

thnx sam...runnning strong for many yrs 



Third Eye said:


> Far Cry 2
> *Can you run it?*



yup


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 14, 2008)

PES2009 is out. 
Procyon and Reloaded - both versions are out!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
Will get it right away!


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> WTH? R U trying to say that u didn't like the GTA Series, AFA I know it is  Rockstar product besides Max Payne Series!


I too didnt like GTA series :/

Guess Mafia ruined the GTA fun for me. Before Mafia I used to like Vice City.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 17, 2008)

i liked neither gta nor mafia


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^lolz...thats perfectly fine.
Your favorite game, may I know ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 18, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i liked neither gta nor mafia



I liked Mafia but disliked GTA .. perhaps not in my genre.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lolz...thats perfectly fine.
> Your favorite game, may I know ?



POP:WW ... loved it....
hl2 another fav
cod4 BEST OF ALL!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 19, 2008)

Completed Brothers In Arms Hells highway.Unlocked the authentic difficulty mode but not gonna try it.I wish i could show you the flaws in the game.
Whenever i tried to blow up a 88 with a statchal charge my allies came closer following me and died when it blew up and instantly respawned.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

^^You should have stationed them afar. Its your fault, not the games'


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> POP:WW ... loved it....
> hl2 another fav
> cod4 BEST OF ALL!!


implied



Harvik780 said:


> Whenever i tried to blow up a 88 with a statchal charge my allies came closer following me and died when it blew up and instantly respawned.


lol...i can imagine


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 19, 2008)

hey guys i have a problem and im sure you will be able to solve it.... see in tourneys like wcg what version of cs do they use and is it without steam? if so where can i LEGALLY purchase the game in delhi no steam cs 1.6?? or is it the same version we play on steam?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Completed Brothers In Arms Hells highway.Unlocked the authentic difficulty mode but not gonna try it.I wish i could show you the flaws in the game.
> Whenever i tried to blow up a 88 with a statchal charge my allies came closer following me and died when it blew up and instantly respawned.



Okay sorry for my m00bish reply....I understand what you meant to say. Actually its not a FAULT. Its how the game is meant to work. Whenever you complete an objective, your injured team-mate is respawned. So if you blow up an 88 and if it was ur objective, then certainly they will respawn.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 19, 2008)

Guys,in the gameplay video the developer said that our allies were smart enough to take cover when required. 
I have been playing games for a long time and i know what a good game looks like.
Crysis and Warhead score much ahead of this game being FPS genre.
On the other hand the shooter Genre has a perfect example of GOW which i think is one of the best shooter game for the PC.
BTW everyone has his own taste for games.Like i like futuristic shooters better than WW shooters.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 19, 2008)

are k power mania help me man


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

^Sorry 

@ALL

Guys, I have a secret for ya.......Far Cry 2 leaked......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
Sh!t!Furk those pirates.I was thinking about getting the original DVD


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

Only the map editor seems to work for now.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can anybody tell me How much "Neverwinter Nights 2" cost?
if possible, also give price of it's expansion - Mask of the Betrayer.

No torrents please... I want original.. NWN1 Online play is simply awesome experience for me. I want to move to NWN2 now.

In kolkata MusicWorld they're unable to give me any indication. 
Anybody from other metros please help me...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^Sorry
> 
> @ALL
> 
> Guys, I have a secret for ya.......Far Cry 2 leaked......



Awesome news.

Is Brother In Arms : HH that bad ?
I was going to install it today ....


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 20, 2008)

Its not that bad considering GFX but it has its own flaws in gameplay.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

What ? IMO...its THE best WW2 game I have played. Splendid gameplay and good visuals. A really great game that should not be missed.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 24, 2008)

Is Bully Scholarship Edition released?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 24, 2008)

yup..chk ur pm


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Is Bully Scholarship Edition released?


Yes it is. Will get my copy by tomorrow. Let's see how well it plays.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

gu8d news for GTA fans.
GTA IV pc has been leaked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

It's a fake.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

that 8.3GB release is a fake????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep. No screenies = No Proof.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Gimme the link, I've nothing but Bandwidth and Storage space to waste!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

In that case I have a lots of pr0n links, are you up for that as well?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Yup! have a 200GB partition "dedicated" to that type of stuff!  
Come on seriously, PM me the link!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have it. I can confirm it with every last breath & blood flow left in my body that it's fake though. Don't you think that if it would have been leaked so fast it would have replicated all over the place not to mention the entire place being filled with the news?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Well the latest leak pirate is that K Power cat who's powered down by the mods lately. Will PM him and see if he knows anything about it.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 25, 2008)

link sent.enjoy.though its rs link


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

Should've told me before that its RS link,  now its 99.99% guaranteed fake!


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Should've told me before that its RS link,  now its 99.99% guaranteed fake!


I rest my case.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anybody mention me ?


----------



## danantha (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi guys, any info abt the release of the cricket game either EA or codemasters........
__________________
Chelsea, the next EPL champions


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 10, 2008)

WTH!!! Mirror's edge demo released for consoles but not for PC!! n now release date for pc version delayed to 2009 while consoles get it in 2 days!!! WTF!!!!!!

This consolism MUST BE STOPPED!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 10, 2008)

Well after seeing games like CoD5 and Farcry 2, looks like we really need to look out from these games in 2008. All of 'em are bombing out on their hypes, none too good.
And where the hell is Burnout: Paradise for PC


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

well PC is a step brother to consoles for developers, all they do is some buggy toned down port to PC and that too delayed ones.
lame....:/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Ya... then give dumb reasons like 'teh piracy'.... well X360 faces more fastr piracy then PC .


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 10, 2008)

+1 (read GOW 2)


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

^ i cant aim well in Dead Space and then weapon selection is loled up. But still its playable to finish the game. At narrow kellen craft the camera went on spinning and I struggled to get out of it..lolz


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 11, 2008)

In Dead Space even the player's stance is like he had a bad case of cervical or just somebody shoved a spanner up his you-know-what down at the Engineering Bay.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

^^lol...

anyone got Homecoming ?


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 16, 2008)

Tomb Raider:Underworld leaked!!!

*xs433.xs.to/xs433/08466/lara203.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/34j27me.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/qy5qop.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Tomb Raider:Underworld leaked!!!
> 
> *xs433.xs.to/xs433/08466/lara203.jpg
> 
> ...



Same old sh1t again .



T159 said:


> ^^lol...
> 
> anyone got Homecoming ?



Its available for getting at you-know-what sites .


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

yup am getting it, some Russian fans got it first and loved to bring it to our notice. I just cant wait to play this game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 16, 2008)

I won't be monkeying around with this one.
Hated the demo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup am getting it, some Russian fans got it first and loved to bring it to our notice. I just cant wait to play this game.



I am also pretty interested in the game. I will be getting this before NFS : UC.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol...
> 
> anyone got Homecoming ?


Yep. Completed 2 levels as well.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

^^yep I know from "what game are you addicted to now" thread.
Life isn't fair sometimes :/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't worry wounds heal with time & with some salt as well.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I am also pretty interested in the game. I will be getting this before NFS : UC.


its better to get games a little late as patches and other bugs are resolved at that time adding to a better gaming session.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

The demo seemed OK. I'll check out the full version too. Hopefully things turn out better.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't worry wounds heal with time & with some salt as well.


atleas post some screenies, am starting a new thread for it.

It will pacify the wounds.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

getting some issues on NFS UC. darn!


----------



## gudduthemaster (Dec 15, 2008)

man any one there who play football superstars,it is a great online game


----------

